# Posting?



## wtscl

As I read through this board, I am wondering of some people post a comment just to post one. I have seen a BUNCH with just a smiley face on them and no text.







Also have seen a lot where someone will say "I can't help you with your problem but just wanted to say hi".

Is that how some people have so many posts? maybe I will just start making a useless comment on EVERY topic. My feeling is, if you don't have something to contribute to the discussion, don't say anything.

That's just my opinion. What does everyone else think.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

You shouldn't have contributed this discussion.

j/k

This is not only a forum about Outbacks, some have come to use this place as a socializing center.

Have you ever used the chatting section of this forum?

I don't even know where to find it but some in here use it alot.


----------



## renegade21rs

I can't help with your issue, but I just wanted to say hi.


----------



## wtscl

I don't personally know anyone on here, but there seem to be a lot of people who do know each other. It is neat to read the interactions and razing that some have.

My wife asks me why I get on here every day and I tell her that I have learned SOOOO much from people who have been OBing for so long. This is one of my daily web sites. Maybe sometime, we can get to a rally.


----------



## RizFam




----------



## wtscl

renegade21rs said:


> I can't help with your issue, but I just wanted to say hi.


YOU FUNNY GUY.

I knew there would be some like this. I am expecting MANY MORE!!!!!


----------



## goneflyfishin

renegade21rs said:


> I can't help with your issue, but I just wanted to say hi.


X2


----------



## RizFam

goneflyfishin said:


> I can't help with your issue, but I just wanted to say hi.


X2








[/quote]


----------



## mswalt

> I knew there would be some like this. I am expecting MANY MORE!!!!!


OK, you win.









Mark


----------



## NobleEagle

wtscl said:


> As I read through this board, I am wondering of some people post a comment just to post one. I have seen a BUNCH with just a smiley face on them and no text.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have seen a lot where someone will say "I can't help you with your problem but just wanted to say hi".
> 
> Is that how some people have so many posts? maybe I will just start making a useless comment on EVERY topic. My feeling is, if you don't have something to contribute to the discussion, don't say anything.
> 
> That's just my opinion. What does everyone else think.


You know what they say.... Opinions are like....... Everyone's got one and they usually stink.


----------



## johnp




----------



## wtscl




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

sometimes I take a break from the forum and actually do something related to my personal life, and then I on ly have limited time on the forum so will just say







or







or







or







or







or







or..........well, you get the picture. Other times I don't shut up or flap about nothing. Once in awhile I have something







to contribute and other times it's







. There have been a few







and several







and many many







. So, time allowing I say alot, not allowing...just an emoticon. If I think it's funny and I don't feel particularly chatty I will say







, it tells them I think they are funny. Ok, gotta run, personal life is calling again


----------



## rebeccaswift

i personally think people do this to let the person who started the topisc know that they read what waws going on and thought about it..but just couldnt come up with an answer to really help them. the small post of at least a smiley simply states that that person did indeed at least try to help. with no post at all theres no way to tell if that person has even looked at the topic..much less tried to help with it.

but you are right, there are people out there that are just trying to up there posts for better status.


----------



## RizFam

wtscl said:


>


Ya see you are starting to catch on ....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

RizFam said:


>


Ya see you are starting to catch on ....








[/quote]


----------



## wtscl

rebeccaswift said:


> i personally think people do this to let the person who started the topisc know that they read what waws going on and thought about it..but just couldnt come up with an answer to really help them. the small post of at least a smiley simply states that that person did indeed at least try to help. with no post at all theres no way to tell if that person has even looked at the topic..much less tried to help with it.
> 
> but you are right, there are people out there that are just trying to up there posts for better status.


WOW! Someone that isn't making fun of my post. My son and I were just sitting here laughing at all of the FUNNY people.

How are you enjoying Japan? I mentioned on another post that I will be there in a few weeks. I really LOVE coming over. I was stationed there for 2 years and really enjoyed. Now, coming over as a civilian is even better (the per diem is GREAT).


----------



## RizFam

> WOW! Someone that isn't making fun of my post. My son and I were just sitting here laughing at all of the FUNNY people.
> 
> How are you enjoying Japan? I mentioned on another post that I will be there in a few weeks. I really LOVE coming over. I was stationed there for 2 years and really enjoyed. Now, coming over as a civilian is even better (the per diem is GREAT).


No Offense, it is all in FUN .....


----------



## rebeccaswift

wtscl said:


> i personally think people do this to let the person who started the topisc know that they read what waws going on and thought about it..but just couldnt come up with an answer to really help them. the small post of at least a smiley simply states that that person did indeed at least try to help. with no post at all theres no way to tell if that person has even looked at the topic..much less tried to help with it.
> 
> but you are right, there are people out there that are just trying to up there posts for better status.


WOW! Someone that isn't making fun of my post. My son and I were just sitting here laughing at all of the FUNNY people.

How are you enjoying Japan? I mentioned on another post that I will be there in a few weeks. I really LOVE coming over. I was stationed there for 2 years and really enjoyed. Now, coming over as a civilian is even better (the per diem is GREAT).
[/quote]

its not as bad when i first got here. im starting to enjoy it a little more, but i still cant wait to be home again, back in the states. are you comeing over just for vacation or for something different?? what aprt will you be visiting??


----------



## Sayonara

Im wondering how this topic is contributing to the forum.....







Were you just trying to get a topic that you could reply to a lot and raise your post count?









Just kidding....

Or maybe it was a woman at the gas station wearing pink glasses that asked you to get more involved with one-line posts in outbackers.com......

Oh, and finally........








I dont think i can help you but thought id say ..... rock on !!!









DT


----------



## Paul and Amy

I think that it is really great how people interact on this site. It does not matter whether it is just a face of some sort







, or a long explanation to help out. Personally, I don't see the advantage to having a high number of posts; I just thought that it was a novelty and of no other use here except for personal fun. There is some great information to be gained here, and we really appreciate it. Paul and Amy


----------



## Gilligan

And sometimes I pop in to say something pithy or stupid just to irritate people.

Gilligan


----------



## Kodiak

I have nothing to add ..... I just wanted to say Hi to Gilligan


----------



## rebeccaswift

o yes.....hello.....gilligan...hows the skipper and mary ann doing


----------



## 4ME

wtscl said:


> As I read through this board, I am wondering of some people post a comment just to post one. I have seen a BUNCH with just a smiley face on them and no text.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have seen a lot where someone will say "I can't help you with your problem but just wanted to say hi".
> 
> Is that how some people have so many posts? maybe I will just start making a useless comment on EVERY topic. My feeling is, if you don't have something to contribute to the discussion, don't say anything.
> 
> That's just my opinion. What does everyone else think.


Man!.....Who pooped in your Cheerios


----------



## Sayonara

SO, Gilligan does exist....


----------



## N7OQ

This forum is a blend of serious answers and the not so serious, makes for a more enjoyable forum







Now if you want just serious try rvnet.com now they are some serious uptight people there


----------



## rebeccaswift

Sayonara said:


> SO, Gilligan does exist....


of course e exists...havnt you ever seen his show on tv??


----------



## Sayonara

I was referring to him showing his face on this forum....


----------



## MaeJae




----------



## rebeccaswift

Sayonara said:


> I was referring to him showing his face on this forum....


yes, i know what you were refering to.

ya see, heres the thing...after gilligan got off that island he retired from acting and decided that camping was much safer then boat trips. so he joined this lovely site to get a little more insight on the best places to camp









ha ha..but yes. i am kidding. gillian rarely even gets on..he's always too busy camping...i think he should grace us with his presence more often.


----------



## Scott and Jamie

You have a great question that would fit most forums, but this is more of a family than a forum and even though somtimes we don't get along on some subjects we do on the others and we love the fact that it is a friendly place that all are welcomed.

I will post on a subject "I can't help with your problem but I am sure someone here can." to be friendly and to get the post back to the top so if anyone that can help them, that may have over looked it or been offline a couple days, might have a chance to see the post and help them out. And when ever I see a new member I will welcome them to the family.

Scott


----------



## skippershe

I don't really have anything to say...

I just couldn't pass up a perfectly good opportunity to get a free post in


----------



## wtscl

rebeccaswift said:


> i personally think people do this to let the person who started the topisc know that they read what waws going on and thought about it..but just couldnt come up with an answer to really help them. the small post of at least a smiley simply states that that person did indeed at least try to help. with no post at all theres no way to tell if that person has even looked at the topic..much less tried to help with it.
> 
> but you are right, there are people out there that are just trying to up there posts for better status.


WOW! Someone that isn't making fun of my post. My son and I were just sitting here laughing at all of the FUNNY people.

How are you enjoying Japan? I mentioned on another post that I will be there in a few weeks. I really LOVE coming over. I was stationed there for 2 years and really enjoyed. Now, coming over as a civilian is even better (the per diem is GREAT).
[/quote]

its not as bad when i first got here. im starting to enjoy it a little more, but i still cant wait to be home again, back in the states. are you comeing over just for vacation or for something different?? what aprt will you be visiting??
[/quote]

I am coming over for work. I will be up in Atsugi and possibly in Yokosuka, but not sure about that yet. I will be staying at the Navy Lodge or on the Kitty.

Really close to Yokosuka is a really neat cemetary with a HUGE Buda (?) that you can go inside. I believe it is in Kamakura. You can see Yokosuka Naval Base from the cemetary. I plan on taking a co-worker down there to see that. The last time he was in Japan, he spent a LOT of time and $$$ in Ropungi. He doesn't remember much of his trip. He wanted to go climb Mt Fuji, but the climbing season will be LONG over by the time we get there. I'm thinking about going down to Hiroshima if we have time. It will be about $200+ round trip on the bullet train, but I have ALWAYS wanted to see the memorial.

Well, enjoy and thanks. It seems like people are having a LOT of fun with this post.


----------



## NobleEagle

All this post count stuff and I only posted once...I have to reply at least a few more times to help out my post count


----------



## NobleEagle

Afterall, the more posts...the better member I am I guess...


----------



## wolfwood

says


----------



## wolfwood

told me that everyone was having a party over here...


----------



## wolfwood

...and wondered why


----------



## wolfwood

we hadn't come out to play too


----------



## wolfwood

I had to tell







that


----------



## wolfwood

we just didn't have


----------



## wolfwood

anything to


----------



## RizFam

Any excuse for a party ...







You know us Outbackers Fun Fun Fun ....


----------



## mskyoutback

I just realized I only have 136 posts!


----------



## wolfwood

add


----------



## mskyoutback

Oops! 137


----------



## RizFam

mskyoutback said:


> I just realized I only have 136 posts!


Now that's Funny


----------



## mskyoutback

Oops, again! 138


----------



## ROO-ING

We are trying to be good citizens --- You all remember that fellow that slammed our forum because according to him we would not answer his posts. I know you remember him he was the one that went to the dark side and could not spell.










Roo


----------



## mskyoutback

Darn it! 139!










Please, make it stop!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfwood

mskyoutback said:


> Oops, again! 138


nope....139


----------



## RizFam

ROO-ING said:


> We are trying to be good citizens --- You all remember that fellow that slammed our forum because according to him we would not answer his posts. I know you remember him he was the one that went to the dark side and could not spell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roo


Now that is REALLY Funny ........I am crying I am laughing so hard.


----------



## NobleEagle

Lookie here....It's a Post-Fest!!!


----------



## RizFam

I think we're a lil stir crazy







& need to go camping


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> I think we're a lil stir crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & need to go camping


Anyone have a conveyor belt?


----------



## fredr

Gee whiz, I am jealous of mskyoutback with 140 posts, I do not even have 50 posts yet. Maybe this post will help.


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> I think we're a lil stir crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & need to go camping


Anyone have a conveyor belt?
[/quote]


----------



## wolfwood

NobleEagle said:


> Lookie here....It's a Post-Fest!!!


Haven't had one of them in a long time!

Funny how they just pop up spontaneously - kinda like a dirtdevil....


----------



## mskyoutback

RizFam said:


> I think we're a lil stir crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & need to go camping


This is really sad that this is what we are all doing on a Friday night!


----------



## RizFam

mskyoutback said:


> I think we're a lil stir crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & need to go camping


This is really sad that this is what we are all doing on a Friday night!
[/quote]

Nah not sad .......... really Funny







I haven't laughed so hard all summer, now that's sad.


----------



## mountainlady56

A lot of times, people will post, as others have said, to just say "hi" or let you know that they've noticed your post and welcome you to the site! Other times, people will post that someone else had that problem and will pop in to let you know the calvary's coming, and not lose hope. Some people will actually go out of their way to PM that person, letting them know that you need help with a similar/same problem, and ask them to pop on to answer you.
We're just one big happy family on here. Hope you enjoy it!!
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Sayonara said:


> Im wondering how this topic is contributing to the forum.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you just trying to get a topic that you could reply to a lot and raise your post count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding....
> 
> Or maybe it was a woman at the gas station wearing pink glasses that asked you to get more involved with one-line posts in outbackers.com......
> 
> Oh, and finally........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think i can help you but thought id say ..... rock on !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DT










glasses? have you seen my pink glasses???????? I've lost them and can't see without them!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

rebeccaswift said:


> o yes.....hello.....gilligan...hows the skipper and mary ann doing


I'm the real Ginger but don't tell anyone-okay? I wear pink glasses to hide my true identity.Skipper said MaryAnn was fine when he left the hut this morning.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> I think we're a lil stir crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & need to go camping


Anyone have a conveyor belt?
[/quote]

I have some "post" it notes, will that work?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

mskyoutback said:


> I think we're a lil stir crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & need to go camping


This is really sad that this is what we are all doing on a Friday night!
[/quote]

better than hanging out on the dark side! on this side, it's bright and sunny!







Sunny? Sonny? Cher?
Share? I got you babe! ( have no idea where that came from but it was fun!) gotta go,I have something to do, it has to do with a number


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I have been gone couple hours so catching up on posts. Question: what is a post office?


----------



## FlashG

Before I found Outbackers.com I was just an SOB with no one to post with except the folks over on the "Dark Side".
It was an abusive relationship and I thought I could change them. Now I have found true love







and trailer. You folks dont one-ups-man-ship me on my Mods or make me feel bad cause I dont have the biggest Sydney







.

Who Knew!

Signed. Post-Al


----------



## Staff

wolfwood said:


> says


Mother! I can say hi by myself! HI EVERYONE!


----------



## Staff

wolfwood said:


> told me that everyone was having a party over here...


I could not keep a secret!


----------



## Staff

wolfwood said:


> add


My mother is so darn silly! Like there is every a lack of words at our house. Me n my moms talk lots and they let me stay up late. I really love my moms


----------



## skippershe

Has anyone noticed that you get credit for a new post right away?? If you added another post too soon on the old server, you didn't get another post point


----------



## skippershe

Had to check to make sure I got another point a minute later....

Yep! Sure did!


----------



## rebeccaswift

wtscl said:


> i personally think people do this to let the person who started the topisc know that they read what waws going on and thought about it..but just couldnt come up with an answer to really help them. the small post of at least a smiley simply states that that person did indeed at least try to help. with no post at all theres no way to tell if that person has even looked at the topic..much less tried to help with it.
> 
> but you are right, there are people out there that are just trying to up there posts for better status.


WOW! Someone that isn't making fun of my post. My son and I were just sitting here laughing at all of the FUNNY people.

How are you enjoying Japan? I mentioned on another post that I will be there in a few weeks. I really LOVE coming over. I was stationed there for 2 years and really enjoyed. Now, coming over as a civilian is even better (the per diem is GREAT).
[/quote]

its not as bad when i first got here. im starting to enjoy it a little more, but i still cant wait to be home again, back in the states. are you comeing over just for vacation or for something different?? what aprt will you be visiting??
[/quote]

I am coming over for work. I will be up in Atsugi and possibly in Yokosuka, but not sure about that yet. I will be staying at the Navy Lodge or on the Kitty.

Really close to Yokosuka is a really neat cemetary with a HUGE Buda (?) that you can go inside. I believe it is in Kamakura. You can see Yokosuka Naval Base from the cemetary. I plan on taking a co-worker down there to see that. The last time he was in Japan, he spent a LOT of time and $$$ in Ropungi. He doesn't remember much of his trip. He wanted to go climb Mt Fuji, but the climbing season will be LONG over by the time we get there. I'm thinking about going down to Hiroshima if we have time. It will be about $200+ round trip on the bullet train, but I have ALWAYS wanted to see the memorial.

Well, enjoy and thanks. It seems like people are having a LOT of fun with this post.
[/quote]

i never got to stay int he navy lodge but i hear its hard to get into. and fo rthe cemetary..i dont know anythign about it. i dont leave the base too often....its just been WAY too hot. they say it might not cool down till november. i really wanna climb my. fuji to, i just havnt gotten around to it..plus i would have to leave taylor behind to do that. but it sounds like it would be a lot of fun. maybe while youre here we'll bump into each other.


----------



## rebeccaswift

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> o yes.....hello.....gilligan...hows the skipper and mary ann doing


I'm the real Ginger but don't tell anyone-okay? I wear pink glasses to hide my true identity.Skipper said MaryAnn was fine when he left the hut this morning.
[/quote]

lol......well im glad the whole clan is doing good on there little island


----------



## wtscl

mskyoutback said:


> I think we're a lil stir crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & need to go camping


This is really sad that this is what we are all doing on a Friday night!
[/quote]

I was thinking the same thing. I guess if we are not camping, we are reading about it. I'm getting a kick out of this!


----------



## Lady Di

Sometimes we post because we actually have something to share.


----------



## Lady Di

And other times it is JUST...


----------



## Lady Di

...to add to our POST COUNT!


----------



## Lady Di

See? It worked! I got 4 more posts, counting this one.

Wolfie, you're better at that than I am, but that's OK>


----------



## RizFam

I can't believe you are still at it ....








Good Morning Everyone







Happy Saturday


----------



## SharonAG

RizFam said:


> I can't believe you are still at it ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday


Good Morning Tami.....

Guess I have to work on my post count too!!!

Have a great day

Sharon


----------



## RizFam

SharonAG said:


> I can't believe you are still at it ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday


Good Morning Tami.....

Guess I have to work on my post count too!!!

Have a great day

Sharon








[/quote]

I guess so...









Well, you can start by telling me the name of that drink we had 2 weekends ago while camping. I remember the bottle was yellow ...


----------



## Sayonara

Boy, you all have been busy last night.....


----------



## MaeJae

Oh, NOOOoooOOOOoooo.....

I think I'm starting to ....

st....st...st.....


----------



## MaeJae

stu...tt....ttt......


----------



## MaeJae

st...uuuu...tt....tt...tt...stutter...AGAIN!!!

MaeJae


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> st...uuuu...tt....tt...tt...stutter...AGAIN!!!
> 
> MaeJae


sstttoooppp!..................ok now........sstttaaarrrtttt!


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Geez, you go to sleep and you miss everything...


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Oh, I forgot...


----------



## Acadia Hiker

...and







for a good morning post!


----------



## having_fun

I post,

because I can.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too




----------



## Acadia Hiker

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


>


Hey, I'm alive, aren't I? (Though I really could be someone else posting as me...)


----------



## Acadia Hiker

But then again, can any of us really _prove_ that we exist?


----------



## RizFam

Acadia Hiker said:


> But then again, can any of us really _prove_ that we exist?


I think therefore I am ....


----------



## Eagleeyes

RizFam said:


> But then again, can any of us really _prove_ that we exist?


I think therefore I am ....








[/quote]

Well, at least you think you are....


----------



## Acadia Hiker

RizFam said:


> But then again, can any of us really _prove_ that we exist?


I think therefore I am ....








[/quote]

OK, but how do you know you aren't just some brain sitting in a laboratory beaker with electrodes sticking out of it being stimulated to _think_ this is really happening, but you don't really exist.









School is starting on Monday and I have to get my brain working again. You are all my Guinea pigs...


----------



## Eagleeyes

Acadia Hiker said:


> But then again, can any of us really _prove_ that we exist?


I think therefore I am ....








[/quote]

OK, but how do you know you aren't just some brain sitting in a laboratory beaker with electrodes sticking out of it being stimulated to _think_ this is really happening, but you don't really exist.









School is starting on Monday and I have to get my brain working again. You are all my Guinea pigs...








[/quote]

I think, therefore, I'm a pig???

Depends on what I'm thinking.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

RizFam said:


> But then again, can any of us really _prove_ that we exist?


I think therefore I am ....








[/quote]

ya think?


----------



## Paul and Amy

I got another post


----------



## having_fun

We could all be in the "Matrix"


----------



## NobleEagle




----------



## Paul and Amy

I want the last word here on this post








Got another post


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Is everyone having fun?????


----------



## NobleEagle

Last word? I have a feeling you will be posting here for a while....This post should be going for weeks LOL


----------



## having_fun

Its all relative, first could be last, last could be first, depends on your frame of reference.


----------



## NobleEagle

I can't believe this thing is still smoking from last night...This is one hell of a campfire! You guys are too funny.


----------



## NobleEagle

This thread has over 700 views in one day....


----------



## NobleEagle

I wonder how long it will take to get to 1000


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Acadia Hiker said:


> Is everyone having fun?????





> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)4 Members: Acadia Hiker, rebeccaswift, having_fun, aplvlykat


Or an even better question...

Is "having_fun" everyone (else on this board posting as lots of people)?


----------



## NobleEagle

ooooooops I made a typo...I meant it has 800 not 700 views so far


----------



## NobleEagle

heh, got another post


----------



## rebeccaswift

this is an emoticon on anoter forum im on....thought you all may like it.


----------



## Lady Di

rebeccaswift said:


>


I like it!


----------



## wtscl

LabbyCampers said:


> I want the last word here on this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another post










It's my post! I should have the last word!!!!


----------



## Paul and Amy

wtscl said:


> I want the last word here on this post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got another post










It's my post! I should have the last word!!!!
[/quote]
not


----------



## wtscl

LabbyCampers said:


> I got another post


I love the Maxine picture! Where did you locate it?

(the wife of the one who started this







)


----------



## Paul and Amy

Someone sent it via e-mail. I could probably send i to you if you would like. I will try to locate it, and forward it to you. Amy P.S. I got the last word, and another post.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

NobleEagle said:


> I wonder how long it will take to get to 1000


ya know Noble Eagle, I am really enjoying your sense of humor!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wtscl said:


> I got another post


I love the Maxine picture! Where did you locate it?

(the wife of the one who started this







)
[/quote]

how's the hubby holding up with us having fun? tell em we really do love him and appreciate the post that's getting so much mileage! tell him to start another one! (btw-you need to have your own screen name so YOU can get post counts!







)


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Doxie, you need to fix your signature. Two of the pictures are missing.


----------



## Acadia Hiker

This is a test of the 'Emergency Posting System.'

If this had been an actual post, it would have something valuable to say and may have included at least one emoticon.

This concludes our test of the 'Emergency Posting System.' You may now return to your regularly scheduled posting.


----------



## having_fun

bout time.


----------



## Lady Di

No we can't quit yet!


----------



## Paul and Amy

Not until I get the last post, even though it is not my original post.....hey, I got another post..


----------



## NobleEagle

you cant have the last post


----------



## Paul and Amy

not the last post of my lifetime...I just need more posts. So this is the last post.









gotta check to see where I rank in post standings? BRB


----------



## goneflyfishin

I just needed another post


----------



## wtscl

Still have to have the last word!!


----------



## Paul and Amy

wtscl said:


> Still have to have the last word!!


Crap, I fell behind. got this last post in. few


----------



## wtscl

LabbyCampers said:


> Still have to have the last word!!


Crap, I fell behind. got this last post in. few








[/quote]
OK, you win. You can have the last post.


----------



## renegade21rs

Looks like *I* got the last post !


----------



## goneflyfishin

LabbyCampers said:


> Still have to have the last word!!


Crap, I fell behind. got this last post in. few








[/quote]

Looks like a VERY long day ahead of you tring to get the last post in


----------



## goneflyfishin

goneflyfishin said:


> Still have to have the last word!!


Crap, I fell behind. got this last post in. few








[/quote]

Looks like a VERY long day ahead of you tring to get the last post in
[/quote]

looks like I got it


----------



## renegade21rs

I'm just trying to get to 100 posts !


----------



## renegade21rs

Hey, I got a new page !


----------



## renegade21rs

It's starting to get lonely here


----------



## renegade21rs

I* should* be outside installing my LCD ...









... and here I am ...









goofing off on my laptop


----------



## Paul and Amy

Goofing off on the laptop is more productive then putting in your LCD (LSD)....hey I got the last and another post.


----------



## SmkSignals




----------



## Acadia Hiker

This is my 17th post on this forum today. I don't think I have ever had 17 posts on any forum in one day.


----------



## Morgueman

Bump...


----------



## Eagleeyes

Acadia Hiker said:


> This is my 17th post on this forum today. I don't think I have ever had 17 posts on any forum in one day.


Bored are we?

Bob


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Eagleeyes said:


> This is my 17th post on this forum today. I don't think I have ever had 17 posts on any forum in one day.


Bored are we?

Bob








[/quote]

No, I am supposed to be doing my lesson plans for the first week of school next week. What usually takes me an hour and a half has taken all day. I'm not ready for this year to start--literally and figuratively. My room is not even close to ready for school to start and I spent 10 hours working on it yesterday.


----------



## goneflyfishin

Not gettin anything done either. But got another post!!


----------



## Eagleeyes

Acadia Hiker said:


> This is my 17th post on this forum today. I don't think I have ever had 17 posts on any forum in one day.


Bored are we?

Bob








[/quote]

No, I am supposed to be doing my lesson plans for the first week of school next week. What usually takes me an hour and a half has taken all day. I'm not ready for this year to start--literally and figuratively. My room is not even close to ready for school to start and I spent 10 hours working on it yesterday.
[/quote]

What grade do you teach? I used to teach high school...


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Eagleeyes said:


> This is my 17th post on this forum today. I don't think I have ever had 17 posts on any forum in one day.


Bored are we?

Bob








[/quote]

No, I am supposed to be doing my lesson plans for the first week of school next week. What usually takes me an hour and a half has taken all day. I'm not ready for this year to start--literally and figuratively. My room is not even close to ready for school to start and I spent 10 hours working on it yesterday.
[/quote]

What grade do you teach? I used to teach high school...
[/quote]

Mostly 9th grade Earth Science, though I also teach elective semester courses in Astronomy and Geology for grades 10-12. I start my 16th full year on Monday. I had a 1/2 year long-term sub position first. Hard to believe it has gone by so quickly. My first students are now in their early 30's!


----------



## Campforthenight

I WANNA BE A POST'ER TOO! CAN I BE A POST'ER PPLLEEAAAASE?


----------



## Acadia Hiker

"I'm a poster,
you're a poster,
he's a poster,
she's a poster,
wouldn't you like to be a poster, too?"


----------



## NobleEagle

I justs had to say HI


----------



## NobleEagle

and I almost forgot the "







"


----------



## Acadia Hiker

NobleEagle said:


> I justs had to say HI


Hi!


----------



## NobleEagle

but I really just wanted to add a post


----------



## wtscl

I love how this keeps going,


----------



## wtscl

and going,


----------



## wtscl

and going.


----------



## NobleEagle

wtscl said:


> and going.


See? And to think when you first started it you only had 22 posts LOL


----------



## Acadia Hiker




----------



## having_fun

We just got back from seeing Bourne Ultimatum. Pretty good.

What are you guys up to?


----------



## Acadia Hiker

having_fun said:


> We just got back from seeing Bourne Ultimatum. Pretty good.
> 
> What are you guys up to?


No good...


----------



## Reverie

OK, some people enjoy the ego gratification of seeing their post count go up and up. Me? I think everyone would benefit from my opinion.

Keep those cards and letter coming...

Reverie


----------



## Eagleeyes

Reverie said:


> OK, some people enjoy the ego gratification of seeing their post count go up and up. Me? I think everyone would benefit from my opinion.
> 
> Keep those cards and letter coming...
> 
> Reverie


Of course you think everyone would benefit...that's the joy of being YOU!

Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Acadia Hiker said:


> Doxie, you need to fix your signature. Two of the pictures are missing.


thanks! I gotta dig for the other one!


----------



## skippershe

I


----------



## skippershe

just wanted


----------



## skippershe

everyone


----------



## skippershe

to know that..........


----------



## skippershe

once again.....


----------



## skippershe

I am number 1!


----------



## skippershe

it was a right I


----------



## Paul and Amy

but I still


----------



## Paul and Amy

want the last


----------



## Paul and Amy

post, without


----------



## Paul and Amy

cheating and ....


----------



## Paul and Amy

breaking up ...


----------



## Paul and Amy

the posts....

don't you hate that 20 second delay thing?


----------



## BeachHut

It would have been really bad if someone else got a post in there while you waited for the delay....you would have had to start all over again!

But think of all the posts you would have had


----------



## Paul and Amy

Oh thank you.


----------



## skippershe

Yeah, what's up with that delay thing??









It only happens when I try to up my post count with stupid multiple in a row posts


----------



## Paul and Amy

skippershe said:


> Yeah, what's up with that delay thing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only happens when I try to up my post count with stupid multiple in a row posts


Nah it happens to me too......how can we override, there must be a way.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

when this is all said and done and I have the very very very last post on this postathon---------who will be the official
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Poster child?


----------



## wtscl

It's amazing the laugh DW and I are getting.

I really didn't expect this large of a response, but I have the same attitude as all of you seem to have. So I guess I am fitting right in.

DW said I came across a little harsh in my original post.

I appologize. It wasn't supposed to sound like that. I just wanted to ask the question, and now I have created a NEVER ending monster.

Thanks for the laughs.

Too bad I'm on the East coast. I would at least try to get the last post of the day. I will, however probably get the first one tomorrow if it is still going.


----------



## Paul and Amy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> when this is all said and done and I have the very very very last post on this postathon---------who will be the official
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Poster child?


It will be tied.....you and me for poster child of Outbackers.com forum rehabilitation reform.....don't be like them.


----------



## Paul and Amy

Hey, I was wondering. Like our email.....can we set it up that when someone posts on anything we get a flash window to tell us so I don't have to keep running from my TV to the computer and hitting View New Posts......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> when this is all said and done and I have the very very very last post on this postathon---------who will be the official
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Poster child?


It will be tied.....you and me for poster child of Outbackers.com forum rehabilitation reform.....don't be like them.









[/quote]


----------



## Paul and Amy

wtscl said:


> It's amazing the laugh DW and I are getting.
> 
> I really didn't expect this large of a response, but I have the same attitude as all of you seem to have. So I guess I am fitting right in.
> 
> DW said I came across a little harsh in my original post.
> 
> I appologize. It wasn't supposed to sound like that. I just wanted to ask the question, and now I have created a NEVER ending monster.
> 
> Thanks for the laughs.
> 
> Too bad I'm on the East coast. I would at least try to get the last post of the day. I will, however probably get the first one tomorrow if it is still going.


Set you alarm clock accordingly........Last post to those who really want it.


----------



## skippershe

It will be me! I will be the last poster, no matter what it takes...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wtscl said:


> It's amazing the laugh DW and I are getting.
> 
> I really didn't expect this large of a response, but I have the same attitude as all of you seem to have. So I guess I am fitting right in.
> 
> DW said I came across a little harsh in my original post.
> 
> I appologize. It wasn't supposed to sound like that. I just wanted to ask the question, and now I have created a NEVER ending monster.
> 
> Thanks for the laughs.
> 
> Too bad I'm on the East coast. I would at least try to get the last post of the day. I will, however probably get the first one tomorrow if it is still going.


you have given us the opportunity to have fun so we are grateful! life is too serious, and you let us come out and play in the playground!


----------



## skippershe

and.......I'm still number one


----------



## Paul and Amy

skippershe said:


> and.......I'm still number one


Yeh, but that just means you become a poster child?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Hi Ho Hi Ho! it's off to posting I go!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Hi Ho Hi Ho Hi Ho Hi Ho Hi Ho Hi Ho Hi Ho Hi Ho


----------



## Paul and Amy

Did I missed something. My DH wanted me to see my new corner cabinet for the bathroom in the outback. I told him I couldn't go I was trying out for poster child. He informed me I was going to be foster child of the TBI after he hit me over the head with the 2by4....so I felt I should go......okay it looks great,

now, I see I missed something......

stop calling me a ho!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> Did I missed something. My DH wanted me to see my new corner cabinet for the bathroom in the outback. I told him I couldn't go I was trying out for poster child. He informed me I was going to be foster child of the TBI after he hit me over the head with the 2by4....so I felt I should go......okay it looks great,
> 
> now, I see I missed something......
> 
> stop calling me a ho!


well girlfriend, I am born and raised in North Idaho. Therefore I DA Ho! you can be the.....oh never mind!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> Hey, I was wondering. Like our email.....can we set it up that when someone posts on anything we get a flash window to tell us so I don't have to keep running from my TV to the computer and hitting View New Posts......


wow, no else does that odd behavior







you weirdo!


----------



## Paul and Amy

Okay, you can be the poster child for that.

But I got another post and did start dinner for the DH and 3 beautiful labs who got in the bunny food since I have been typing.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> Okay, you can be the poster child for that.
> 
> But I got another post and did start dinner for the DH and 3 beautiful labs who got in the bunny food since I have been typing.


Are they Rabbilabs? Labbunny's?


----------



## having_fun

I hate to highjack this thread, but how, if any, of you all spell check here on the forum?

A slight diversion from "why" you post, to, "how" you post


----------



## Paul and Amy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Okay, you can be the poster child for that.
> 
> But I got another post and did start dinner for the DH and 3 beautiful labs who got in the bunny food since I have been typing.


Are they Rabbilabs? Labbunny's?
[/quote]

Labbipoopoos! but the seeds create beautiful flowers in the lawn next spring/summer....won't explain any further. Got another post.


----------



## NobleEagle

This is funny, you guys are still up to it LMAO


----------



## NobleEagle

I just had to check back and add a post


----------



## NobleEagle

or two...


----------



## having_fun

what?


----------



## NobleEagle




----------



## Paul and Amy

Hey dox,

If we keep going, we can get you up to the next 1000 mark and get your name up tomorrow for 3000 posts, with a little help from this posting posts......







That would mean you did a 1000 in less then a month, or am I wrong.


----------



## having_fun

why?


----------



## skippershe

having_fun said:


> I hate to highjack this thread, but how, if any, of you all spell check here on the forum?


Hijack THIS thread?? Isn't that an oxymoron or something like that?


----------



## having_fun

who?


----------



## skippershe

LabbyCampers said:


> Hey dox,
> 
> If we keep going, we can get you up to the next 1000 mark and get your name up tomorrow for 3000 posts, with a little help from this posting posts......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would mean you did a 1000 in less then a month, or am I wrong.


Yeah HO I mean Doxie...if you don't hit 3,000 by today, there is something definitely wrong with you









Come on, only 45 to go and this is the thread that can get you there









I'm going for 6,000 by midnight tonight


----------



## Paul and Amy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Did I missed something. My DH wanted me to see my new corner cabinet for the bathroom in the outback. I told him I couldn't go I was trying out for poster child. He informed me I was going to be foster child of the TBI after he hit me over the head with the 2by4....so I felt I should go......okay it looks great,
> 
> now, I see I missed something......
> 
> stop calling me a ho!


well girlfriend, I am born and raised in North Idaho. Therefore I DA Ho! you can be the.....oh never mind!
[/quote]

If you were born and raised in I-da-ho and go to live in U-ta-h(0); does that make you a double Ho or is it split somehow.


----------



## skippershe

having_fun said:


> who?


you know...Oxy for the oxygen that we are lacking to our brains to keep this thread going, and Moron...well, that's self explanatory, we all know who we are


----------



## RizFam

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> when this is all said and done and I have the very very very last post on this postathon---------who will be the official
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Poster child?


Ahhh Tawnya that has already been determined a while ago.


----------



## NobleEagle

I think I can....


----------



## NobleEagle

I think I can...


----------



## skippershe

NobleEagle said:


> I think I can...


no...I can


----------



## Lady Di

Had to go out for awhile, but here's one more!


----------



## Lady Di

Or 2!


----------



## skippershe

Lady Di said:


> Had to go out for awhile, but here's one more!


Cool! Where ya been??


----------



## Paul and Amy

I am back....had to cook, so where are we.....

who is the poster child?


----------



## Paul and Amy

"Half the world is composed of people who 
have something to say and can't, and the 
other half who have nothing to say and 
keep on saying (posting) it."

-- Robert Frost, verbalized by Paul......


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Just wanted to say

_*Cha Ching*_

to my post count


----------



## bentpixel

way too much fun.


----------



## skippershe

Just had to go to two stores to find decent corn on the cob









Then, it rang up at the wrong price so I had to wait for them to give me the difference back...I told them to hurry up, I was missing out on posting time!!

Thought you all would want to know about it


----------



## wtscl

Well, I just wanted to say "THANKS" for the funny day.

DW and I are going to retire for the night and watch a movie. She thinks I'm crazy for checking on this so much. It's been TOO HOT here to do anything outside, so whenever I would walk by the computer, I would check the count.

TRULY AMAZING!!!!


----------



## skippershe

wtscl said:


> Well, I just wanted to say "THANKS" for the funny day.
> 
> DW and I are going to retire for the night and watch a movie. She thinks I'm crazy for checking on this so much. It's been TOO HOT here to do anything outside, so whenever I would walk by the computer, I would check the count.
> 
> TRULY AMAZING!!!!


Hey! No problemo!!


----------



## renegade21rs

I see we're *still* at it ...


----------



## renegade21rs

Hey ! I got the LCD installed in the OB today


----------



## renegade21rs

... so *actually*, I *was* productive ...


----------



## renegade21rs

*... and, I finally got 100 posts !!!​*


----------



## having_fun

We went out to dinner tonight and the resturant lost power! No fun. It was funny, sort of, in a strang way.


----------



## Paul and Amy

100



renegade21rs said:


> *... and, I finally got 100 posts !!!​*


----------



## Paul and Amy

skippershe said:


> Just had to go to two stores to find decent corn on the cob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, it rang up at the wrong price so I had to wait for them to give me the difference back...I told them to hurry up, I was missing out on posting time!!
> 
> Thought you all would want to know about it


Loss of money, Loss of ChaChing posts


----------



## Paul and Amy

RizFam said:


> when this is all said and done and I have the very very very last post on this postathon---------who will be the official
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Poster child?


Ahhh Tawnya that has already been determined a while ago.
















[/quote]

We lost doxie....


----------



## wolfwood

YOU lost Doxie?! Now you're in big trouble!!!!!!!!!!!

OOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, CCCCCCCRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIICCCCCCKKKKKKKKEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nathan

Ok, I was busy all day. I read page 1 and pages 15 and 16. I'm assuming I didn't miss anything in-between








I guess other than everyone else ringing up post counts?!?!








Everyone have a good night.


----------



## Paul and Amy

Nathan said:


> Ok, I was busy all day. I read page 1 and pages 15 and 16. I'm assuming I didn't miss anything in-between
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess other than everyone else ringing up post counts?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone have a good night.


Okay, pop quiz because you should never assume you haven't missed anything in between?









Who is from Idaho?
Who was in the running for Poster Child?
And what was the poster child for?
While posting, who's dogs ate the Rabbit food?
Who was on the verge of 3000 posts?
Who celebrated a 100 posts?
Who stated we could all be in a Matrix?
How many people just said they wanted another post?
Who added a new smiley icon from a different forum (and its cute, how do we keep it)?
What did this new smiley icon say?
Who said it was a "post fest"
Who posted maxine pictures?
Who was in pursuit of the last word?
Do you get credit for posts during that post or on another after that post?
Who called us crazy and told us we needed to go camping?
Who used to teach High School?'
Who blew off their lesson work to be with us?
Who almost sufferred a TBI?
Who is from U-ta-h(o)?
What was the longest consecutive/continuous post made by a member?
Who was the top poster for the day?
Who was advised to set their alarm clock?
Who should never say the word assume?
How many times did the originator of this post, post other responses?

These posts may not mean a lot to u, but people have invested their Friday night and Saturday to fight the boredom of not doing house work (and me, I still have the flu), mowing the lawn, going to in-laws, etc.

sorry you missed the fun and silliness. c u tomorrow.









Love you all, thanks for making me laugh and keep me occupied today?????









amy


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> Hey dox,
> 
> If we keep going, we can get you up to the next 1000 mark and get your name up tomorrow for 3000 posts, with a little help from this posting posts......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would mean you did a 1000 in less then a month, or am I wrong.


----------



## Paul and Amy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hey dox,
> 
> If we keep going, we can get you up to the next 1000 mark and get your name up tomorrow for 3000 posts, with a little help from this posting posts......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would mean you did a 1000 in less then a month, or am I wrong.











[/quote]

Well you better go for it, I am getting ready for bed....it is 11:34 eastern time. Hope you get it before I wake.


----------



## goneflyfishin

LabbyCampers said:


> Ok, I was busy all day. I read page 1 and pages 15 and 16. I'm assuming I didn't miss anything in-between
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess other than everyone else ringing up post counts?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone have a good night.


Okay, pop quiz because you should never assume you haven't missed anything in between?









Who is from Idaho?
Who was in the running for Poster Child?
And what was the poster child for?
While posting, who's dogs ate the Rabbit food?
Who was on the verge of 3000 posts?
Who celebrated a 100 posts?
Who stated we could all be in a Matrix?
How many people just said they wanted another post?
Who added a new smiley icon from a different forum (and its cute, how do we keep it)?
What did this new smiley icon say?
Who said it was a "post fest"
Who posted maxine pictures?
Who was in pursuit of the last word?
Do you get credit for posts during that post or on another after that post?
Who called us crazy and told us we needed to go camping?
Who used to teach High School?'
Who blew off their lesson work to be with us?
Who almost sufferred a TBI?
Who is from U-ta-h(o)?
What was the longest consecutive/continuous post made by a member?
Who was the top poster for the day?
Who was advised to set their alarm clock?
Who should never say the word assume?
How many times did the originator of this post, post other responses?

These posts may not mean a lot to u, but people have invested their Friday night and Saturday to fight the boredom of not doing house work (and me, I still have the flu), mowing the lawn, going to in-laws, etc.

sorry you missed the fun and silliness. c u tomorrow.









Love you all, thanks for making me laugh and keep me occupied today?????









amy








[/quote]
I read this and thought girl... you have serious issues! Even a 12 step program wouldn't help you!








Until I realized what's worse... knowing the answers to the "pop quiz"....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> Hey dox,
> 
> If we keep going, we can get you up to the next 1000 mark and get your name up tomorrow for 3000 posts, with a little help from this posting posts......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would mean you did a 1000 in less then a month, or am I wrong.











[/quote]

Well you better go for it, I am getting ready for bed....it is 11:34 eastern time. Hope you get it before I wake.









[/quote]
I am pretty sure that's not going to happen! I just got back from Walmart with my daughter and grandaughter so I lost time!







Night!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

skippershe said:


> Just had to go to two stores to find decent corn on the cob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, it rang up at the wrong price so I had to wait for them to give me the difference back...I told them to hurry up, I was missing out on posting time!!
> 
> Thought you all would want to know about it


OMG! that is too funny, the whole time in Walmart I was wondering what I could skip buying to shorten the time!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wtscl said:


> Well, I just wanted to say "THANKS" for the funny day.
> 
> DW and I are going to retire for the night and watch a movie. She thinks I'm crazy for checking on this so much. It's been TOO HOT here to do anything outside, so whenever I would walk by the computer, I would check the count.
> 
> TRULY AMAZING!!!!


so glad you are playing with us! we will always be indebted to you for this fun! If I was wasting time I'd be wasting away but I am posting and that's positive!


----------



## NobleEagle

wow after watching an entire football game you guys almost DOUBLED the amount of views.....


----------



## NobleEagle

and you're getting close to doubling the amount of posts too....


----------



## NobleEagle

this really is pretty funny....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> YOU lost Doxie?! Now you're in big triujble!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, CCCCCCCRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIICCCCCCKKKKKKKKEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am not lost! touch my dog and you will pay!


----------



## NobleEagle

some people will do just about anything to get another post...


----------



## NobleEagle

and another.....


----------



## NobleEagle

and another.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> when this is all said and done and I have the very very very last post on this postathon---------who will be the official
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Poster child?


Ahhh Tawnya that has already been determined a while ago.
















[/quote]

We lost doxie....
[/quote]
Impossible!







I was rudely interrupted by first the necessity of needing to go potty, then my daughter and grandaughter so rudely interrupted my posting with invite to go to Walmart! sheesh!Then the neihbor invited me to pick some peaches! Now I am hungry but that's gonna have to wait!


----------



## NobleEagle

and another.....


----------



## Camping Fan

goneflyfishin said:


> Ok, I was busy all day. I read page 1 and pages 15 and 16. I'm assuming I didn't miss anything in-between
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess other than everyone else ringing up post counts?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone have a good night.


Okay, pop quiz because you should never assume you haven't missed anything in between?









Who is from Idaho?
Who was in the running for Poster Child?
And what was the poster child for?
While posting, who's dogs ate the Rabbit food?
Who was on the verge of 3000 posts?
Who celebrated a 100 posts?
Who stated we could all be in a Matrix?
How many people just said they wanted another post?
Who added a new smiley icon from a different forum (and its cute, how do we keep it)?
What did this new smiley icon say?
Who said it was a "post fest"
Who posted maxine pictures?
Who was in pursuit of the last word?
Do you get credit for posts during that post or on another after that post?
Who called us crazy and told us we needed to go camping?
Who used to teach High School?'
Who blew off their lesson work to be with us?
Who almost sufferred a TBI?
Who is from U-ta-h(o)?
What was the longest consecutive/continuous post made by a member?
Who was the top poster for the day?
Who was advised to set their alarm clock?
Who should never say the word assume?
How many times did the originator of this post, post other responses?

These posts may not mean a lot to u, but people have invested their Friday night and Saturday to fight the boredom of not doing house work (and me, I still have the flu), mowing the lawn, going to in-laws, etc.

sorry you missed the fun and silliness. c u tomorrow.









Love you all, thanks for making me laugh and keep me occupied today?????









amy








[/quote]
I read this and thought girl... you have serious issues! Even a 12 step program wouldn't help you!








Until I realized what's worse... knowing the answers to the "pop quiz"....








[/quote]

Ummmmm, wellllll, I'll take the 5th.
















Hey, that's another post for me.


----------



## NobleEagle

and yet another.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> Ok, I was busy all day. I read page 1 and pages 15 and 16. I'm assuming I didn't miss anything in-between
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess other than everyone else ringing up post counts?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone have a good night.


Okay, pop quiz because you should never assume you haven't missed anything in between?









Who is from Idaho?
Who was in the running for Poster Child?
And what was the poster child for?
While posting, who's dogs ate the Rabbit food?
Who was on the verge of 3000 posts?
Who celebrated a 100 posts?
Who stated we could all be in a Matrix?
How many people just said they wanted another post?
Who added a new smiley icon from a different forum (and its cute, how do we keep it)?
What did this new smiley icon say?
Who said it was a "post fest"
Who posted maxine pictures?
Who was in pursuit of the last word?
Do you get credit for posts during that post or on another after that post?
Who called us crazy and told us we needed to go camping?
Who used to teach High School?'
Who blew off their lesson work to be with us?
Who almost sufferred a TBI?
Who is from U-ta-h(o)?
What was the longest consecutive/continuous post made by a member?
Who was the top poster for the day?
Who was advised to set their alarm clock?
Who should never say the word assume?
How many times did the originator of this post, post other responses?

These posts may not mean a lot to u, but people have invested their Friday night and Saturday to fight the boredom of not doing house work (and me, I still have the flu), mowing the lawn, going to in-laws, etc.

sorry you missed the fun and silliness. c u tomorrow.









Love you all, thanks for making me laugh and keep me occupied today?????









amy








[/quote]
THAT was hilarious Amy!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> Did I missed something. My DH wanted me to see my new corner cabinet for the bathroom in the outback. I told him I couldn't go I was trying out for poster child. He informed me I was going to be foster child of the TBI after he hit me over the head with the 2by4....so I felt I should go......okay it looks great,
> 
> now, I see I missed something......
> 
> stop calling me a ho!


well girlfriend, I am born and raised in North Idaho. Therefore I DA Ho! you can be the.....oh never mind!
[/quote]

If you were born and raised in I-da-ho and go to live in U-ta-h(0); does that make you a double Ho or is it split somehow.









[/quote]
it makes you a HO HO!


----------



## Paul and Amy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Ok, I was busy all day. I read page 1 and pages 15 and 16. I'm assuming I didn't miss anything in-between
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess other than everyone else ringing up post counts?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone have a good night.


Okay, pop quiz because you should never assume you haven't missed anything in between?









Who is from Idaho?
Who was in the running for Poster Child?
And what was the poster child for?
While posting, who's dogs ate the Rabbit food?
Who was on the verge of 3000 posts?
Who celebrated a 100 posts?
Who stated we could all be in a Matrix?
How many people just said they wanted another post?
Who added a new smiley icon from a different forum (and its cute, how do we keep it)?
What did this new smiley icon say?
Who said it was a "post fest"
Who posted maxine pictures?
Who was in pursuit of the last word?
Do you get credit for posts during that post or on another after that post?
Who called us crazy and told us we needed to go camping?
Who used to teach High School?'
Who blew off their lesson work to be with us?
Who almost sufferred a TBI?
Who is from U-ta-h(o)?
What was the longest consecutive/continuous post made by a member?
Who was the top poster for the day?
Who was advised to set their alarm clock?
Who should never say the word assume?
How many times did the originator of this post, post other responses?

These posts may not mean a lot to u, but people have invested their Friday night and Saturday to fight the boredom of not doing house work (and me, I still have the flu), mowing the lawn, going to in-laws, etc.

sorry you missed the fun and silliness. c u tomorrow.









Love you all, thanks for making me laugh and keep me occupied today?????









amy








[/quote]
THAT was hilarious Amy!
[/quote]

thank you - I enjoyed the moments. Sleep does not look like it is on for me tonight or at least until the decongestant takes effect or affect? Teachers help with that. hey we got another post and Nathan doesn't realise he started us going again and again?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> Ok, I was busy all day. I read page 1 and pages 15 and 16. I'm assuming I didn't miss anything in-between
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess other than everyone else ringing up post counts?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone have a good night.


Okay, pop quiz because you should never assume you haven't missed anything in between?









Who is from Idaho?
Who was in the running for Poster Child?
And what was the poster child for?
While posting, who's dogs ate the Rabbit food?
Who was on the verge of 3000 posts?
Who celebrated a 100 posts?
Who stated we could all be in a Matrix?
How many people just said they wanted another post?
Who added a new smiley icon from a different forum (and its cute, how do we keep it)?
What did this new smiley icon say?
Who said it was a "post fest"
Who posted maxine pictures?
Who was in pursuit of the last word?
Do you get credit for posts during that post or on another after that post?
Who called us crazy and told us we needed to go camping?
Who used to teach High School?'
Who blew off their lesson work to be with us?
Who almost sufferred a TBI?
Who is from U-ta-h(o)?
What was the longest consecutive/continuous post made by a member?
Who was the top poster for the day?
Who was advised to set their alarm clock?
Who should never say the word assume?
How many times did the originator of this post, post other responses?

These posts may not mean a lot to u, but people have invested their Friday night and Saturday to fight the boredom of not doing house work (and me, I still have the flu), mowing the lawn, going to in-laws, etc.

sorry you missed the fun and silliness. c u tomorrow.









Love you all, thanks for making me laugh and keep me occupied today?????









amy








[/quote]
THAT was hilarious Amy!
[/quote]

thank you - I enjoyed the moments. Sleep does not look like it is on for me tonight or at least until the decongestant takes effect or affect? Teachers help with that. hey we got another post and Nathan doesn't realise he started us going again and again?









[/quote]

can't your hubbie make you sleepy?


----------



## Paul and Amy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Did I missed something. My DH wanted me to see my new corner cabinet for the bathroom in the outback. I told him I couldn't go I was trying out for poster child. He informed me I was going to be foster child of the TBI after he hit me over the head with the 2by4....so I felt I should go......okay it looks great,
> 
> now, I see I missed something......
> 
> stop calling me a ho!


well girlfriend, I am born and raised in North Idaho. Therefore I DA Ho! you can be the.....oh never mind!
[/quote]

If you were born and raised in I-da-ho and go to live in U-ta-h(0); does that make you a double Ho or is it split somehow.









[/quote]
it makes you a HO HO!
[/quote]

chocolate cream or strawberry cream. or santa's assistant? oops, sorry. too many meds.


----------



## Paul and Amy

[amy








[/quote]
THAT was hilarious Amy!
[/quote]

thank you - I enjoyed the moments. Sleep does not look like it is on for me tonight or at least until the decongestant takes effect or affect? Teachers help with that. hey we got another post and Nathan doesn't realise he started us going again and again?









[/quote]

can't your hubbie make you sleepy?








[/quote]

he is sleeping! and there are 3 labs I have to wiggle around and under. thank god the rabbit stays in her cage.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> Did I missed something. My DH wanted me to see my new corner cabinet for the bathroom in the outback. I told him I couldn't go I was trying out for poster child. He informed me I was going to be foster child of the TBI after he hit me over the head with the 2by4....so I felt I should go......okay it looks great,
> 
> now, I see I missed something......
> 
> stop calling me a ho!


well girlfriend, I am born and raised in North Idaho. Therefore I DA Ho! you can be the.....oh never mind!
[/quote]

If you were born and raised in I-da-ho and go to live in U-ta-h(0); does that make you a double Ho or is it split somehow.









[/quote]
it makes you a HO HO!
[/quote]

chocolate cream or strawberry cream. or santa's assistant? oops, sorry. too many meds.

[/quote]
did someone say strawberries and cream?







The neighbor just gave me some fresh peaches from his tree? anyone want a peach schnopps drink?


----------



## Paul and Amy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Did I missed something. My DH wanted me to see my new corner cabinet for the bathroom in the outback. I told him I couldn't go I was trying out for poster child. He informed me I was going to be foster child of the TBI after he hit me over the head with the 2by4....so I felt I should go......okay it looks great,
> 
> now, I see I missed something......
> 
> stop calling me a ho!


well girlfriend, I am born and raised in North Idaho. Therefore I DA Ho! you can be the.....oh never mind!
[/quote]

If you were born and raised in I-da-ho and go to live in U-ta-h(0); does that make you a double Ho or is it split somehow.









[/quote]
it makes you a HO HO!
[/quote]

chocolate cream or strawberry cream. or santa's assistant? oops, sorry. too many meds.

[/quote]
did someone say strawberries and cream?







The neighbor just gave me some fresh peaches from his tree? anyone want a peach schnopps drink?
[/quote]

double up with ice.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Lady Di said:


> Had to go out for awhile, but here's one more!


you did what?







how could you?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> Did I missed something. My DH wanted me to see my new corner cabinet for the bathroom in the outback. I told him I couldn't go I was trying out for poster child. He informed me I was going to be foster child of the TBI after he hit me over the head with the 2by4....so I felt I should go......okay it looks great,
> 
> now, I see I missed something......
> 
> stop calling me a ho!


well girlfriend, I am born and raised in North Idaho. Therefore I DA Ho! you can be the.....oh never mind!
[/quote]

If you were born and raised in I-da-ho and go to live in U-ta-h(0); does that make you a double Ho or is it split somehow.









[/quote]
it makes you a HO HO!
[/quote]

chocolate cream or strawberry cream. or santa's assistant? oops, sorry. too many meds.

[/quote]
did someone say strawberries and cream?







The neighbor just gave me some fresh peaches from his tree? anyone want a peach schnopps drink?
[/quote]

double up with ice.
[/quote]


----------



## Paul and Amy

30 MORE TO GO


----------



## Paul and Amy

were can we go to find the Topic that has the most hits and post too it?


----------



## Paul and Amy

oh great, now my interrupter says I have to wait 60 seconds till I can post the next post. this will slow things down.

Just kidding


----------



## Paul and Amy

confession keeper: What is it my child. What is your name?

Amy: My name is Amy, sir.

confession keeper: What seems to be the problem?

Amy: I am a Outbackers.com forum junkie of posts, I can't stop, it is addicting. (sniff, sniff) -

(several minutes pass)

Amy: Did you hear me?

confession keeper: Shhh my child, I am catching up on my reading these 18 pages of Postings on Outbackers.com

Amy: Really, move over, let me show you a pro at work, just don't tell my 12-step program?

THE END.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> 30 MORE TO GO


oh man! don't know if I'll make it tonight!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> were can we go to find the Topic that has the most hits and post too it?


there was something about a conveyer belt.......it got a lot of mileage too, it was before Doxie!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> confession keeper: What is it my child. What is your name?
> 
> Amy: My name is Amy, sir.
> 
> confession keeper: What seems to be the problem?
> 
> Amy: I am a Outbackers.com forum junkie of posts, I can't stop, it is addicting. (sniff, sniff) -
> 
> (several minutes pass)
> 
> Amy: Did you hear me?
> 
> confession keeper: Shhh my child, I am catching up on my reading these 18 pages of Postings on Outbackers.com
> 
> Amy: Really, move over, let me show you a pro at work, just don't tell my 12-step program?
> 
> THE END.
> 
> are your meds starting to kick in Amy?


----------



## having_fun

good night.


----------



## Paul and Amy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> confession keeper: What is it my child. What is your name?
> 
> Amy: My name is Amy, sir.
> 
> confession keeper: What seems to be the problem?
> 
> Amy: I am a Outbackers.com forum junkie of posts, I can't stop, it is addicting. (sniff, sniff) -
> 
> (several minutes pass)
> 
> Amy: Did you hear me?
> 
> confession keeper: Shhh my child, I am catching up on my reading these 18 pages of Postings on Outbackers.com
> 
> Amy: Really, move over, let me show you a pro at work, just don't tell my 12-step program?
> 
> THE END.
> 
> are your meds starting to kick in Amy?


[/quote]

yep, night all! go for it girl, you can do it.....its just a post here and there.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

having_fun said:


> good night.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> confession keeper: What is it my child. What is your name?
> 
> Amy: My name is Amy, sir.
> 
> confession keeper: What seems to be the problem?
> 
> Amy: I am a Outbackers.com forum junkie of posts, I can't stop, it is addicting. (sniff, sniff) -
> 
> (several minutes pass)
> 
> Amy: Did you hear me?
> 
> confession keeper: Shhh my child, I am catching up on my reading these 18 pages of Postings on Outbackers.com
> 
> Amy: Really, move over, let me show you a pro at work, just don't tell my 12-step program?
> 
> THE END.
> 
> are your meds starting to kick in Amy?


[/quote]

yep, night all! go for it girl, you can do it.....its just a post here and there.

[/quote]
here?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> confession keeper: What is it my child. What is your name?
> 
> Amy: My name is Amy, sir.
> 
> confession keeper: What seems to be the problem?
> 
> Amy: I am a Outbackers.com forum junkie of posts, I can't stop, it is addicting. (sniff, sniff) -
> 
> (several minutes pass)
> 
> Amy: Did you hear me?
> 
> confession keeper: Shhh my child, I am catching up on my reading these 18 pages of Postings on Outbackers.com
> 
> Amy: Really, move over, let me show you a pro at work, just don't tell my 12-step program?
> 
> THE END.
> 
> are your meds starting to kick in Amy?


[/quote]

yep, night all! go for it girl, you can do it.....its just a post here and there.

[/quote]
here?
[/quote]
there?


----------



## MaeJae

Did somebody say... Where's Doxie???


----------



## skippershe

MaeJae said:


> Did somebody say... Where's Doxie???


I thought it was the Cat in the Hat on crack









those glasses sure get around don't they?


----------



## skippershe

Not to try to bump my post count or anything, but I think it's sad that no one has broken the 100 post mark for the day...

quitters!


----------



## Morgueman

Last I checked...LabbyCampers has 42 posts on this one dreadful thread. We are definitely a sick group of people...Oh look...My post count just went up again. He He.


----------



## NobleEagle

I need a few more before I go to sleep...


----------



## NobleEagle




----------



## NobleEagle




----------



## NobleEagle




----------



## NobleEagle




----------



## skippershe

Ha! I'm the first one to post today


----------



## skippershe

and the second........


----------



## skippershe

I hate that flood control thing, it really cramps my style


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Sorry couldn't sleep...Had some nightmares of a lady in pink sunglass chassing behind our outback as we left a gas station. Well she caught us and started doing this to our Outback









good night


----------



## skippershe

Had to make it an even 50 posts for the day...


----------



## skippershe

so here it is...guess it's time for bed now









Carry on and have fun!


----------



## wtscl

skippershe said:


> so here it is...guess it's time for bed now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on and have fun!


What stamina! I'm just getting up while you are just now going to sleep.

THIS IS CRAZY


----------



## Acadia Hiker

HOLY COW!!!

I made my last post yesterday as a severe thunderstorm was approaching and was rushing to get it in before it hit. It got so bad I had to take my kids down into the basement.







Unfortunately, my wife was at Wal-Mart at the time.

Then the power went out...

...and didn't come back on for 6 hours.

Trees down everywhere in town. Cell service was out. Couldn't get in touch with my wife and she couldn't call home. Scary moments. One heck of a storm.

So I had 6 pages to read to get here to make this post. Nice work people!!!!


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Oh, someone asked several pages ago about spell checking--I just use my Google toolbar.

There is also a spell-check in the 'Add Reply' page, but I can't get it to work.


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Oh, I did finally get my work done before all heck let loose.

But I have lots more to do today, and my wife needs the computer, so I won't be posting as much...


----------



## NobleEagle

Theres a neat tool called "iespell". This tool allows you to right click and have spell check available in just about any application on your computer. I use it a lot and like it....check it out at http://www.iespell.com/


----------



## NobleEagle

now back to posting


----------



## NobleEagle

WOW look at what you guys can do in just a few over night hours...


----------



## NobleEagle




----------



## NobleEagle




----------



## NobleEagle




----------



## Paul and Amy

I am up. I am still sick. Let us begin our day on the east coast. Now I read I had 42 posts on this topic from yesterday, did anyone beat me.....Noble Eagle or Doxie. Did Nathan ever do my Pop quiz. Doxie did you hit 3000. My goodness peoples, we have things we need to accomplish.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

skippershe said:


> Did somebody say... Where's Doxie???


I thought it was the Cat in the Hat on crack









those glasses sure get around don't they?
[/quote]

you say " Cat In The Hat On Crack" like it's a bad thing!


----------



## having_fun

NobleEagle said:


> Theres a neat tool called "iespell". This tool allows you to right click and have spell check available in just about any application on your computer. I use it a lot and like it....check it out at http://www.iespell.com/


Thanks!


----------



## Scoutr2

wtscl said:


> My feeling is, if you don't have something to contribute to the discussion, don't say anything.
> 
> That's just my opinion. What does everyone else think.


I think that when I walk down the street and see my neighbors out in their yards, I smile and wave, and then say hello. How is this any different?

That's just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Scott and Jamie said:


> Sorry couldn't sleep...Had some nightmares of a lady in pink sunglass chassing behind our outback as we left a gas station. Well she caught us and started doing this to our Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good night


um..........isn't that normal? I CAN'T be the only one who bows behind Outbacks or chases them???Can I?


----------



## having_fun

I'll try it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> I am up. I am still sick. Let us begin our day on the east coast. Now I read I had 42 posts on this topic from yesterday, did anyone beat me.....Noble Eagle or Doxie. Did Nathan ever do my Pop quiz. Doxie did you hit 3000. My goodness peoples, we have things we need to accomplish.


You absolutely crack me up girl! I gave up and went to bed last night, my posts were sticking for whatever reason







. But today is a new day and there are things to get done!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wtscl said:


> so here it is...guess it's time for bed now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on and have fun!


What stamina! I'm just getting up while you are just now going to sleep.

THIS IS CRAZY
[/quote]

that's our Skippershe! she beats to her own drum that girl!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> Did somebody say... Where's Doxie???


the crazy pink glasses lady will need that outfit in the winter!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

skippershe said:


> Ha! I'm the first one to post today


Brag!Brag!Brag!


----------



## Paul and Amy

Scoutr2 said:


> My feeling is, if you don't have something to contribute to the discussion, don't say anything.
> 
> That's just my opinion. What does everyone else think.


I think that when I walk down the street and see my neighbors out in their yards, I smile and wave, and then say hello. How is this any different?

That's just my opinion.

Mike
[/quote]

Well put!


----------



## Paul and Amy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Ha! I'm the first one to post today


Brag!Brag!Brag!








[/quote]

3 MORE, 3 MORE, 3 MORE, 3 MORE, 3 MORE.......


----------



## Paul and Amy

LabbyCampers said:


> Ha! I'm the first one to post today


Brag!Brag!Brag!








[/quote]

3 MORE, 3 MORE, 3 MORE, 3 MORE, 3 MORE.......
[/quote]

you should have it you should have it.......YIPPY>>>>>>>> my mission accomplished.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Acadia Hiker said:


> HOLY COW!!!
> 
> I made my last post yesterday as a severe thunderstorm was approaching and was rushing to get it in before it hit. It got so bad I had to take my kids down into the basement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, my wife was at Wal-Mart at the time.
> 
> Then the power went out...
> 
> ...and didn't come back on for 6 hours.
> 
> Trees down everywhere in town. Cell service was out. Couldn't get in touch with my wife and she couldn't call home. Scary moments. One heck of a storm.
> 
> So I had 6 pages to read to get here to make this post. Nice work people!!!!


Yikes! Scary!







so glad you are all ok!


----------



## MaeJae

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Did somebody say... Where's Doxie???


I thought it was the Cat in the Hat on crack









those glasses sure get around don't they?
[/quote]

you say " Cat In The Hat On Crack" like it's a bad thing!








[/quote]

Truth be told.... The picture/costume is actually "Where's Waldo" ...









But.... if "Cat in the Hat" makes you feel better then....









MaeJae


----------



## having_fun

We should reflect on what we have done........


----------



## Paul and Amy

having_fun said:


> We should reflect on what we have done........


had fun, acted silly, recouperating from the flu, got new posts, who da ho?, killed valuable time


----------



## MaeJae

Acadia Hiker said:


> Oh, someone asked several pages ago about spell checking--I just use my Google toolbar.
> 
> There is also a spell-check in the 'Add Reply' page, but I can't get it to work.


WOW... That's what I use too ... LOVE Google!
Great minds think alike!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

who da ho?

[/quote]
Um............


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> We should reflect on what we have done........


had fun, acted silly, recouperating from the flu, got new posts, who da ho?, killed valuable time

[/quote]

yanno, you and Mae Jae together in room or at a rally could spell FUN!


----------



## Paul and Amy

Please be advised. I have to leave to go food shopping as I have been informed my DH and such a "sweat mouthed" step-daughter that there is no food in the house. Now mind you, I have been sick and they have been out of this house all weekend passing many grocery stores. Hmm. I will be back, hope I don't miss much, but it looks if we don't get some fresh blood - this topic is outta here.


----------



## goneflyfishin

LabbyCampers said:


> Please be advised. I have to leave to go food shopping as I have been informed my DH and such a "sweat mouthed" step-daughter that there is no food in the house. Now mind you, I have been sick and they have been out of this house all weekend passing many grocery stores. Hmm. I will be back, hope I don't miss much, but it looks if we don't get some fresh blood - this topic is outta here.


"sweat mouthed" ?? No wonder she can't go to the grocery









Now what does the D in your DH stand for this time?








I know what mine would be!


----------



## goneflyfishin

goneflyfishin said:


> Please be advised. I have to leave to go food shopping as I have been informed my DH and such a "sweat mouthed" step-daughter that there is no food in the house. Now mind you, I have been sick and they have been out of this house all weekend passing many grocery stores. Hmm. I will be back, hope I don't miss much, but it looks if we don't get some fresh blood - this topic is outta here.


"sweat mouthed" ?? No wonder she can't go to the grocery









Now what does the D in your DH stand for this time?








I know what mine would be!








[/quote]

My Darling Husband saw this... and what I want to know is...
who is stealing screen names again!!


----------



## MaeJae

I just thought I'd stop in and say .... well, nothing!









It started getting a little hot out (I was relaxed on the pool deck!)

So I came in to get something COOL to drink and well... nothing!

Gotta get back to the pool deck to soak up my last bit of 
sun before classes start!!!

See, ya and well... nothing! 
MaeJae
















< staff made me do it!


----------



## tomlholmes

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> sometimes I take a break from the forum and actually do something related to my personal life, and then I on ly have limited time on the forum so will just say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or..........well, you get the picture. Other times I don't shut up or flap about nothing. Once in awhile I have something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to contribute and other times it's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There have been a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and several
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and many many
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So, time allowing I say alot, not allowing...just an emoticon. If I think it's funny and I don't feel particularly chatty I will say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it tells them I think they are funny. Ok, gotta run, personal life is calling again


Doxie - you just crack me up!









HEIDI


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> Please be advised. I have to leave to go food shopping as I have been informed my DH and such a "sweat mouthed" step-daughter that there is no food in the house. Now mind you, I have been sick and they have been out of this house all weekend passing many grocery stores. Hmm. I will be back, hope I don't miss much, but it looks if we don't get some fresh blood - this topic is outta here.


so, just how old is this child? have her call me. I've been there done that on raising my daughter, now 29 and his sweet mouthed son , who barely lived







and is now 33. I know just what to tell her and how to tell her and when I am done she will say "yes mam" "no mam" and "what can I do for you mommy dearest?"...TRUST ME on this one!


----------



## Paul and Amy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> so, just how old is this child? have her call me. I've been there done that on raising my daughter, now 29 and his sweet mouthed son , who barely lived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and is now 33. I know just what to tell her and how to tell her and when I am done she will say "yes mam" "no mam" and "what can I do for you mommy dearest?"...TRUST ME on this one!


Better yet, let us do that swith a mother thing. I go there, you come here....you have experience, I had dogs - who are a lot more compassionate and loving. K-ass-ie is going through the last 4 months of being 17. You know the part....where they (sweet teenager) know everything and have known everything since 15, we (parental units) were born yesterday, we are told to our faces we are stupid, crazy, idiots and occassionally a Jackbutt. Too bad she didn't get her license this year, but I was too stupid to find the way to the DMV and crazy enough to not allow her on my insurance and idiotic enough to know better. Well not of my blood, but man do I hit my husband across the back of the head sometimes







.


----------



## NobleEagle

I'm just checking in to say this thread is really something else.


----------



## NobleEagle

Unbelievable really


----------



## NobleEagle

I just had to add a couple of posts for the day


----------



## skippershe

Keep going Paul, maybe you'll hit 1000 one day


----------



## NobleEagle

and I'm sure I'll add a couple more before the night is through


----------



## skippershe

there! you're one post closer...


----------



## Paul and Amy

this is wonderful, a free post


----------



## Paul and Amy

Look at that, the flood person let me do it again quickly.....another free post


----------



## Paul and Amy

oops, had to work 30 seconds on flood control.......look another post for me.....Maybe I can get to 3000 in 6 months....







A place for a free post is on this topic.


----------



## Paul and Amy

A post here and a post there......need to post everywhere. Look another post


----------



## Paul and Amy

this topic for a free post


----------



## Paul and Amy




----------



## Paul and Amy

= free post


----------



## Highlander96

Friends, don't let friends....................................


----------



## Paul and Amy

NobleEagle said:


> and I'm sure I'll add a couple more before the night is through


We enjoy everyone input for a free post


----------



## wtscl

You people are out of your minds. Don't you have anything better to do with your day? I think there should be a Counseling catagory (white jacket included).


----------



## Paul and Amy

wtscl said:


> You people are out of your minds. Don't you have anything better to do with your day? I think there should be a Counseling catagory (white jacket included).


And who started this topic, and who keeps adding their two cents, negative or postitive, and who keeps reading the posts to add a commentary.....hmmmmmmm, let me see


----------



## KampinwitKids

Im still reading page 5, but I want in too!......I will be with the rest of you shortly....

Oh Wolfie, Congrads on the new Outback!.


----------



## having_fun

wtscl said:


> You people are out of your minds. *Don't you have anything better to do with your day?* I think there should be a Counseling catagory (white jacket included).


I do, they are:

1) Install the power/keyless entry into my truck

2) Drywall my garage

3) Mow the grass

4) Get the recycleables ready and to the road

5) Check the kids homework

6) Pay some bills

7) Check my calender for next week and see what coming

8) Plan next weekends camping trip

9) Clean out that kitchen drawer my DW keeps ... asking about

10) Clean the gutters

11) Wash the Outback

12) Repair some rotten wood on the back window of the house

13) Leaking faucet in the bathroom

14) I have a dr. appt on Tues this week

*And the three things I KNOW I will get done tonight are:*

15) I'm about to go get myself a bear, but I ate like a horse tonight and I need to "digest" first

16) I'll pee at some point tonight

17) Post another post on this thread.

Sorry, you asked.


----------



## KampinwitKids

I can't believe I missed this party...still on page 18, be with you guys shortly.....


----------



## KampinwitKids

whew! Ok im here! where did everybody go


----------



## KampinwitKids

Did I actually get the







LAST POST


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Nope alot more to come


----------



## Scott and Jamie




----------



## Scott and Jamie




----------



## Scott and Jamie




----------



## Scott and Jamie




----------



## Scott and Jamie




----------



## Scott and Jamie




----------



## Scott and Jamie




----------



## Scott and Jamie




----------



## Scott and Jamie




----------



## Scott and Jamie

:


----------



## Scott and Jamie

2thumbsup:


----------



## goneflyfishin

pardon me?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

having_fun said:


> You people are out of your minds. *Don't you have anything better to do with your day?* I think there should be a Counseling catagory (white jacket included).


15) I'm about to go get myself a bear, but I ate like a horse tonight and I need to "digest" first

[/quote]

What kinda Bear? I find that Black Bears are easier to catch than Polar Bears, but they're not as cold.


----------



## having_fun

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> You people are out of your minds. *Don't you have anything better to do with your day?* I think there should be a Counseling catagory (white jacket included).


15) I'm about to go get myself a bear, but I ate like a horse tonight and I need to "digest" first

[/quote]

What kinda Bear? I find that Black Bears are easier to catch than Polar Bears, but they're not as cold.
[/quote]

Sorry, burp, I meant BEER. As you can tell, it would not be my first one. burp.


----------



## N7OQ




----------



## Scott and Jamie

having_fun said:


> You people are out of your minds. *Don't you have anything better to do with your day?* I think there should be a Counseling catagory (white jacket included).


15) I'm about to go get myself a bear, but I ate like a horse tonight and I need to "digest" first

[/quote]

What kinda Bear? I find that Black Bears are easier to catch than Polar Bears, but they're not as cold.
[/quote]

Sorry, burp, I meant BEER. As you can tell, it would not be my first one. burp.
[/quote]


----------



## Paul and Amy

Scott and Jamie said:


> You people are out of your minds. *Don't you have anything better to do with your day?* I think there should be a Counseling catagory (white jacket included).


15) I'm about to go get myself a bear, but I ate like a horse tonight and I need to "digest" first

[/quote]

What kinda Bear? I find that Black Bears are easier to catch than Polar Bears, but they're not as cold.
[/quote]

Sorry, burp, I meant BEER. As you can tell, it would not be my first one. burp.
[/quote]
[/quote]

oh too funny.......


----------



## andrhuxl

I figured I mine as well join in on the fun.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Highlander96 said:


> Friends, don't let friends....................................


send, sell, or eat spam


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Scott and Jamie said:


> 2thumbsup:


after Scott and Jamie's baby arrives and they are not getting any sleep his posts will be:


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Friends, don't let friends....................................
> 
> DS of 5 saw your post and said..."That is a funny trailer can we get one"
> 
> And I said you need to talk to mommy


send, sell, or eat spam
[/quote]


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> after Scott and Jamie's baby arrives and they are not getting any sleep his posts will be:


It will be more like


----------



## bentpixel

Is this a record number of postins for a thread?







Or is this a test of the new software?
















anyway thanks for the laughs you guys are too much.


----------



## KampinwitKids

got up to pee............


----------



## KampinwitKids

so i just figured.....


----------



## KampinwitKids

and a little


----------



## KampinwitKids

......and good morning! fellow frequent posters....


----------



## kjdj

I've been lurking for 3 years and have only 600 posts. 
I guess I'm comfortable with my post envy.


----------



## W4DRR

kjdj said:


> I've been lurking for 3 years and have only 600 posts.
> I guess I'm comfortable with my post envy.


I know what you mean Kevin. I've been on here a little over 2 years and only last week crossed 1000.
I figure my post-to-camping ratio is probably something like 50:1. A little on the low side compared to some.
(I know at least one person, who shall go nameless, that made 1500 posts before they had even gone on their first camping trip in their Outback!)

Bob


----------



## goneflyfishin

kjdj said:


> I've been lurking for 3 years and have only 600 posts.
> 
> (I know at least one person, who shall go nameless, that made 1500 posts before they had even gone on their first camping trip in their Outback!)
> 
> Bob


WHAT?


----------



## Paul and Amy

goneflyfishin said:


> I've been lurking for 3 years and have only 600 posts.
> 
> (I know at least one person, who shall go nameless, that made 1500 posts before they had even gone on their first camping trip in their Outback!)
> 
> Bob


WHAT?








[/quote]








- but got another post out of it.


----------



## Highlander96

Check out rules 4&5 below..........

Not trying to be a party pooper by any means. Just making everyone aware.

Flame if you wish...................

Tim

The Golden Rules

1. There will be no excessive use of profanity.
2. There will be no racial, ethnic, gender based insults or any other personal discriminations.
3. There will be no posts meant to offend or hurt any other member, in a manner which is offensive or inflammatory; this includes the excessive use of all caps which is considered yelling.
4. Spamming is not permitted; please keep all your posts as constructive as possible.
5. Unnecessary bumping of topics is considered Spam; please do not unnecessarily bump topics. Please do not bump your own topic for at least 24 hours.
6. Asking for members or staff for your site/forums is considered Spam; please do not use our site to advertise yours without prior approval from a member of Management.
7. Pornography, Warez, or any other illegal transactions may NOT be linked in any shape or form.
8. All posts are property of the poster. This forum and all web sites owned in conjunction with this forum have the right to request alteration or deletion of any offensive post.
9. Posts may be deleted for any reasons the forum administrators deem reasonable.
10. Users may not argue a moderators decision publicly. Any and all complaints directed at a moderator must first address the moderator in question via PM. If the problem can not be resolved, then the moderator and user must send their positions to the forum admin. The forum admin will make or change any and/or all final decisions.
11. Pictures may be posted as long as they are not explicit or offensive. If you plan to post more than one image, or the topic is based on graphics, please link the images rather than screening.
12. Signatures may contain images, but may not be any larger than 385x100; 468x60 banners are also permitted (within reason). If your signature is larger than the allotted size given or deemed unacceptable by staff, you will be requested by a moderator to resize or change your image. Please also try and keep text signatures under 5 lines. Failing to comply with a moderator's request to fix your signature will result in the removal of your signature.
13. Please try to keep images in your profile to a minimum file size to accommodate for dialup members. We want everyone here to have an enjoyable experience, and images that have excessive file sizes cause undue problems for those without broadband.
14. Please keep foul language away from these forums, any excessive un-called for language will be removed and you will receive a final warning.
15. Remember to post in the correct forum and search first to make sure it hasn't already been posted. Take your time to look at other topics and see where your topic should go. If your topic is placed in the wrong forum, it will be moved by a moderator.
16. If a topic is recognized as being posted in the wrong forum, or if the post is a violation of our guidelines then please contact a moderator either via PM or the 'report post to moderator' feature; please do not respond publicly to the member - a member of staff will do what is required upon contact.
17. Any person/s who attempt to present themselves as a Moderator by posting negatively to a member's topic (which has been posted in error and requires locking or moving to another forum) will be sent a PM warning and placed into moderation queue upon further actions.
18. Any impersonation of a user from these forums, in any mode of communication, is strictly prohibited and will result in a banning.
19. If you have a question about where your topic went, please PM a Moderator or Administrator before starting a new topic asking where it went, or posting a duplicate of the original topic. We will be happy to provide you with a link to the new location, or a reason why it was locked and/or removed.


----------



## skippershe

Soooooo.....


----------



## skippershe

What's your point?
















This isn't spam, this is fun....AND, it's not my topic!


----------



## Paul and Amy

Highlander96 said:


> Check out rules 4&5 below..........
> 
> Not trying to be a party pooper by any means. Just making everyone aware.
> 
> Flame if you wish...................
> 
> Tim
> 
> The Golden Rules
> 
> 1. There will be no excessive use of profanity.
> 2. There will be no racial, ethnic, gender based insults or any other personal discriminations.
> 3. There will be no posts meant to offend or hurt any other member, in a manner which is offensive or inflammatory; this includes the excessive use of all caps which is considered yelling.
> 4. Spamming is not permitted; please keep all your posts as constructive as possible.
> 5. Unnecessary bumping of topics is considered Spam; please do not unnecessarily bump topics. Please do not bump your own topic for at least 24 hours.
> 6. Asking for members or staff for your site/forums is considered Spam; please do not use our site to advertise yours without prior approval from a member of Management.
> 7. Pornography, Warez, or any other illegal transactions may NOT be linked in any shape or form.
> 8. All posts are property of the poster. This forum and all web sites owned in conjunction with this forum have the right to request alteration or deletion of any offensive post.
> 9. Posts may be deleted for any reasons the forum administrators deem reasonable.
> 10. Users may not argue a moderators decision publicly. Any and all complaints directed at a moderator must first address the moderator in question via PM. If the problem can not be resolved, then the moderator and user must send their positions to the forum admin. The forum admin will make or change any and/or all final decisions.
> 11. Pictures may be posted as long as they are not explicit or offensive. If you plan to post more than one image, or the topic is based on graphics, please link the images rather than screening.
> 12. Signatures may contain images, but may not be any larger than 385x100; 468x60 banners are also permitted (within reason). If your signature is larger than the allotted size given or deemed unacceptable by staff, you will be requested by a moderator to resize or change your image. Please also try and keep text signatures under 5 lines. Failing to comply with a moderator's request to fix your signature will result in the removal of your signature.
> 13. Please try to keep images in your profile to a minimum file size to accommodate for dialup members. We want everyone here to have an enjoyable experience, and images that have excessive file sizes cause undue problems for those without broadband.
> 14. Please keep foul language away from these forums, any excessive un-called for language will be removed and you will receive a final warning.
> 15. Remember to post in the correct forum and search first to make sure it hasn't already been posted. Take your time to look at other topics and see where your topic should go. If your topic is placed in the wrong forum, it will be moved by a moderator.
> 16. If a topic is recognized as being posted in the wrong forum, or if the post is a violation of our guidelines then please contact a moderator either via PM or the 'report post to moderator' feature; please do not respond publicly to the member - a member of staff will do what is required upon contact.
> 17. Any person/s who attempt to present themselves as a Moderator by posting negatively to a member's topic (which has been posted in error and requires locking or moving to another forum) will be sent a PM warning and placed into moderation queue upon further actions.
> 18. Any impersonation of a user from these forums, in any mode of communication, is strictly prohibited and will result in a banning.
> 19. If you have a question about where your topic went, please PM a Moderator or Administrator before starting a new topic asking where it went, or posting a duplicate of the original topic. We will be happy to provide you with a link to the new location, or a reason why it was locked and/or removed.


Okay now I have a question or 2 or 3 or 4, even more?

What is bumping ?

What is spamming a post?

What does it mean that these posts are my property, do I have a right to sell them?

What is Flame if you wish?

Where was this person that gave these rules at post 383 not at Post 1 when we were all kinda offended at first, then lightened up and made it a fun time?

Thank you for your time and attention to this post and the seriousness of my question being answered in a polite and courteous manner to not offend me by being a true blonde. I hope I have not offended anyone or willfully or intentionally put anyone down. I have posted in the wrong forum before, but it was because I was new and still am and still can't figure it all out, but I didn't mean too - thank you to anyone who caught it and made it right for my ignorance. I don't think I swore or used foul language except in a hyroglific response that no one caught except for one person who understood the English Language and gave me a response that even I had to look up in the dictionary (now that was fun, thank you I learned something new). Well I must go, I hope this post was constructive and that someone can answer my sincere questions.

Thank you.


----------



## Highlander96

Everyone who knows me................Knows that I am just playing...........

I have been in Kalifornia for the past week and I could not log on before today. Otherwise, I would have made my smarta$$ reply earlier.

Seriously, posting icons, just for the heck of it does get old, real fast.

With that said, I'll get back to reality and leave everyone to lala land............

I have sick children that need my attention more than this thread.

Have fun raising your post counts........

Again..........This was posted in good CLEAN FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Acadia Hiker

MaeJae said:


> Oh, someone asked several pages ago about spell checking--I just use my Google toolbar.
> 
> There is also a spell-check in the 'Add Reply' page, but I can't get it to work.


WOW... That's what I use too ... LOVE Google!
Great minds think alike!









[/quote]

I almost missed that as I was trying to catch up with the reading after the big storm.

Nice!!!


----------



## Paul and Amy

Highlander96 said:


> Everyone who knows me................Knows that I am just playing...........
> 
> I have been in Kalifornia for the past week and I could not log on before today. Otherwise, I would have made my smarta$$ reply earlier.
> 
> Seriously, posting icons, just for the heck of it does get old, real fast.
> 
> With that said, I'll get back to reality and leave everyone to lala land............
> 
> I have sick children that need my attention more than this thread.
> 
> Have fun raising your post counts........
> 
> Again..........This was posted in good CLEAN FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no wait, I am being serious, and fun and really was not offended by what you wrote but now had an opportunity to ask questions that I have thought about, but never wanted to bring up! *I don't know what bump and spam means for posting - why do you do them? or why is my post my property?*

I was trying to be serious with okay some of my questions like highligted above. Please don't call this lala land, it was just time passing fun while I was sick with the flu and now this thread I could learn something even more. Sorry I offended you.


----------



## Highlander96

LabbyCampers said:


> Everyone who knows me................Knows that I am just playing...........
> 
> I have been in Kalifornia for the past week and I could not log on before today. Otherwise, I would have made my smarta$$ reply earlier.
> 
> Seriously, posting icons, just for the heck of it does get old, real fast.
> 
> With that said, I'll get back to reality and leave everyone to lala land............
> 
> I have sick children that need my attention more than this thread.
> 
> Have fun raising your post counts........
> 
> Again..........This was posted in good CLEAN FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no wait, I am being serious, and fun and really was not offended by what you wrote but now had an opportunity to ask questions that I have thought about, but never wanted to bring up! *I don't know what bump and spam means for posting - why do you do them? or why is my post my property?*

I was trying to be serious with okay some of my questions like highligted above. Please don't call this lala land, it was just time passing fun while I was sick with the flu and now this thread I could learn something even more. Sorry I offended you.
[/quote]

First, I don't make the rules nor do I enforce them.

You didn't offend me. If you did, I would not even reply in the thread.

A bump is just that....You intentionally bump your post to the top of the que for attention, without someone else replying first.

Spam is really anything that is not constructive and consumes bandwidth on servers. Many people regard spam as porno and sales stuff that get posted in threads. However, when things such as .gif images are posted they consume bandwidth on servers. If it really has not purpose, then it is spam.

I don't make or enforce rules and again, I was just playing. I like watching people get things in a knot and bent. Those who know me, know why!!!!!

Lala land is not a place or even a tangible item.................Don't worry about that place.

Lastly, I took a red eye home from LA to take care of my sick kids............................................

Again, I like to play...................

PS a "Flame" is where you intentionally talk bad to or about some one i.e. call them a name. I have been called many names in my time.


----------



## skippershe

It's all fun and games until someone gets delaminated!


----------



## RizFam

Good one Dawn


----------



## skippershe

OK everyone!

Back to our regularly scheduled programming of ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

skippershe said:


> It's all fun and games until someone gets delaminated!


delaminated!


----------



## Paul and Amy

Who's got the cards, or are we not playing with a full deck 























hey, today at Michael Vicks hearing in VA, there was a lady that wore those pink glasses, she was kinda hovering behind reporters waiting. I stopped her just in time and told her no .... he is a (defunct) quaterbacker, not an outbacker. got her just in time.....









Has the fun of doing and saying nothing begun again......

Ready to rumble


----------



## skippershe

I'm about 7 cards short of a full deck









Who's turn is it to deal??


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> Who's got the cards, or are we not playing with a full deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, today at Michael Vicks hearing in VA, there was a lady that wore those pink glasses, she was kinda hovering behind reporters waiting. I stopped her just in time and told her no .... he is a (defunct) quaterbacker, not an outbacker. got her just in time.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has the fun of doing and saying nothing begun again......
> 
> Ready to rumble


oh, you have it all wrong! she was waiting to get his key to the locker room since he won't be needing it!








( and she got it!)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

skippershe said:


> I'm about 7 cards short of a full deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's turn is it to deal??


I have the jokers so be careful!


----------



## Paul and Amy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Who's got the cards, or are we not playing with a full deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, today at Michael Vicks hearing in VA, there was a lady that wore those pink glasses, she was kinda hovering behind reporters waiting. I stopped her just in time and told her no .... he is a (defunct) quaterbacker, not an outbacker. got her just in time.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has the fun of doing and saying nothing begun again......
> 
> Ready to rumble


oh, you have it all wrong! she was waiting to get his key to the locker room since he won't be needing it!








( and she got it!)
[/quote]






















okay, but the smell of the locker room reminds me of the movie....'Porkey's' (can I type this) with Lassie.....woooooowoooowoooowoooo, IIIIIIIIIII

poker, golf, 21, BS, pinnochle, darn need a new deck.


----------



## Paul and Amy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I'm about 7 cards short of a full deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's turn is it to deal??


I have the jokers so be careful!








[/quote]

Looks like 52 jokers in this deck.....


----------



## Paul and Amy

No one ever responded to my pop quiz. So sad, what a time they missed


----------



## NobleEagle

This is really funny that it's still going!


----------



## NobleEagle

I may as well get a few more posts


----------



## NobleEagle

and a couple more


----------



## NobleEagle

maybe just one more


----------



## NobleEagle




----------



## NobleEagle




----------



## NobleEagle




----------



## Paul and Amy

Everyone can join in. Having fun is the only requirement!

Now, if cards aren't our style, how about craps


----------



## NobleEagle




----------



## NobleEagle




----------



## Paul and Amy




----------



## NobleEagle

Nothing to say here except this is my 800th post


----------



## Paul and Amy

can't understand, we are awesome people here. We enjoy fun.


----------



## Paul and Amy

NobleEagle said:


> Nothing to say here except this is my 800th post


Stay here a couple more days, we will boost you to 1000 posts and you will be honored with your own thread.....remember us.


----------



## Paul and Amy

Those poor smilies feel abused.


----------



## Campforthenight




----------



## wtscl

Here is a new question.

What do you do for a living (besides post smiley faces).

I am an aircraft electronics technician working for the military as a civilian.


----------



## skippershe

NobleEagle said:


>


LOL Noble! I see it took you 5 minutes to post those...what's the matter? Flood control got your tongue??


----------



## skippershe

oh! btw, congrats on 800 posts...what a milestone


----------



## skippershe

wtscl said:


> Here is a new question.
> 
> What do you do for a living (besides post smiley faces).
> 
> I am an aircraft electronics technician working for the military as a civilian.


There's another whole thread dedication to this subject, but if you really want to know, I was and still am a USCG licensed yacht captain...now that I'm married and have a 5 year old, I'm a Starbucks Barista


----------



## Paul and Amy

I am a criminal profiler by day, outbacker poster child wanna be by night.
















I am a civilian, but do work for the government. Paper work, paper work - no I am not the janitor cleaning the restrooms.


----------



## hpapa4

Don't you just love this place?


----------



## OregonCampin

OK - someone needs to note when there will be a test... I would have read better.... but here goes:

Who is from Idaho? *Doxie (North Idaho to be specific)*
Who was in the running for Poster Child? *Doxie & LabbyCampers*
And what was the poster child for? *Outbackers Rehab Reform*
While posting, who's dogs ate the Rabbit food? *LabbyCampers*
Who was on the verge of 3000 posts? *LabbyCampers*
Who celebrated a 100 posts? *Renegade21rs*
Who stated we could all be in a Matrix? *Having_Fun*
How many people just said they wanted another post? *RebeccaSwift*
Who added a new smiley icon from a different forum? *RebeccaSwift* (and its cute, how do we keep it - *send a note to Doug*) 
What did this new smiley icon say? *"I have nothing to say so I am just posting to raise my post count"*
Who said it was a "post fest" *NobleEagle*
Who posted maxine pictures? *Doxie & Labby*
Who was in pursuit of the last word? *It started with Labby & Doxie, but by page 15 wtscl, NobleEagle, Renegade & goneflyfishing had joined the fun! *
Do you get credit for posts during that post or on another after that post? *After*
Who called us crazy and told us we needed to go camping? *RizFam*
Who used to teach High School? *Eagleeyes*
Who blew off their lesson work to be with us? *AcadiaHiker*
Who almost sufferred a TBI? *LabbyCampers*
Who is from U-ta-h(o)? *No one, but it was suggested that Doxie go there so she could be a double HO*
What was the longest consecutive/continuous post made by a member? *7*
Who was the top poster for the day? *Skippershe*
Who was advised to set their alarm clock?* wtscl*
Who should never say the word assume? *Nathan*
How many times did the originator of this post, post other responses? *20 *

How did I do???????







This will teach me to go camping and miss an entire weekends worth of posts!


----------



## Paul and Amy

This post has taken over my wife. I don't even feel like I know her any more. I think I will just go out and sleep in the TT Amy's Husband or not


----------



## skippershe

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> OK - someone needs to note when there will be a test... I would have read better.... but here goes:
> 
> Who is from Idaho? *Doxie (North Idaho to be specific)*
> Who was in the running for Poster Child? *Doxie & LabbyCampers*
> And what was the poster child for? *Outbackers Rehab Reform*
> While posting, who's dogs ate the Rabbit food? *LabbyCampers*
> Who was on the verge of 3000 posts? *LabbyCampers*
> Who celebrated a 100 posts? *Renegade21rs*
> Who stated we could all be in a Matrix? *Having_Fun*
> How many people just said they wanted another post? *RebeccaSwift*
> Who added a new smiley icon from a different forum? *RebeccaSwift* (and its cute, how do we keep it - *send a note to Doug*)
> What did this new smiley icon say? *"I have nothing to say so I am just posting to raise my post count"*
> Who said it was a "post fest" *NobleEagle*
> Who posted maxine pictures? *Doxie & Labby*
> Who was in pursuit of the last word? *It started with Labby & Doxie, but by page 15 wtscl, NobleEagle, Renegade & goneflyfishing had joined the fun! *
> Do you get credit for posts during that post or on another after that post? *After*
> Who called us crazy and told us we needed to go camping? *RizFam*
> Who used to teach High School? *Eagleeyes*
> Who blew off their lesson work to be with us? *AcadiaHiker*
> Who almost sufferred a TBI? *LabbyCampers*
> Who is from U-ta-h(o)? *No one, but it was suggested that Doxie go there so she could be a double HO*
> What was the longest consecutive/continuous post made by a member? *7*
> Who was the top poster for the day? *Skippershe*
> Who was advised to set their alarm clock?* wtscl*
> Who should never say the word assume? *Nathan*
> How many times did the originator of this post, post other responses? *20 *
> 
> How did I do???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will teach me to go camping and miss an entire weekends worth of posts!


You actually did this??? ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Paul and Amy

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> OK - someone needs to note when there will be a test... I would have read better.... but here goes:
> 
> Who is from Idaho? *Doxie (North Idaho to be specific)*
> Who was in the running for Poster Child? *Doxie & LabbyCampers*
> And what was the poster child for? *Outbackers Rehab Reform*
> While posting, who's dogs ate the Rabbit food? *LabbyCampers*
> Who was on the verge of 3000 posts? *LabbyCampers*
> Who celebrated a 100 posts? *Renegade21rs*
> Who stated we could all be in a Matrix? *Having_Fun*
> How many people just said they wanted another post? *RebeccaSwift*
> Who added a new smiley icon from a different forum? *RebeccaSwift* (and its cute, how do we keep it - *send a note to Doug*)
> What did this new smiley icon say? *"I have nothing to say so I am just posting to raise my post count"*
> Who said it was a "post fest" *NobleEagle*
> Who posted maxine pictures? *Doxie & Labby*
> Who was in pursuit of the last word? *It started with Labby & Doxie, but by page 15 wtscl, NobleEagle, Renegade & goneflyfishing had joined the fun! *
> Do you get credit for posts during that post or on another after that post? *After*
> Who called us crazy and told us we needed to go camping? *RizFam*
> Who used to teach High School? *Eagleeyes*
> Who blew off their lesson work to be with us? *AcadiaHiker*
> Who almost sufferred a TBI? *LabbyCampers*
> Who is from U-ta-h(o)? *No one, but it was suggested that Doxie go there so she could be a double HO*
> What was the longest consecutive/continuous post made by a member? *7*
> Who was the top poster for the day? *Skippershe*
> Who was advised to set their alarm clock?* wtscl*
> Who should never say the word assume? *Nathan*
> How many times did the originator of this post, post other responses? *20 *
> 
> How did I do???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will teach me to go camping and miss an entire weekends worth of posts!


A


----------



## beachbum

"uh,,What!!"--the caveman
david


----------



## skippershe

beachbum said:


> "uh,,What!!"--the caveman
> david


Where have you been?


----------



## Camping Fan

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> OK - someone needs to note when there will be a test... I would have read better.... but here goes:
> 
> Who is from Idaho? *Doxie (North Idaho to be specific)*
> Who was in the running for Poster Child? *Doxie & LabbyCampers*
> And what was the poster child for? *Outbackers Rehab Reform*
> While posting, who's dogs ate the Rabbit food? *LabbyCampers*
> Who was on the verge of 3000 posts? *LabbyCampers* * Doxie*
> Who celebrated a 100 posts? *Renegade21rs*
> Who stated we could all be in a Matrix? *Having_Fun*
> How many people just said they wanted another post? *RebeccaSwift*
> Who added a new smiley icon from a different forum? *RebeccaSwift* (and its cute, how do we keep it - *send a note to Doug*)
> What did this new smiley icon say? *"I have nothing to say so I am just posting to raise my post count"*
> Who said it was a "post fest" *NobleEagle*
> Who posted maxine pictures? *Doxie & Labby*
> Who was in pursuit of the last word? *It started with Labby & Doxie, but by page 15 wtscl, NobleEagle, Renegade & goneflyfishing had joined the fun! *
> Do you get credit for posts during that post or on another after that post? *After*
> Who called us crazy and told us we needed to go camping? *RizFam*
> Who used to teach High School? *Eagleeyes*
> Who blew off their lesson work to be with us? *AcadiaHiker*
> Who almost sufferred a TBI? *LabbyCampers*
> Who is from U-ta-h(o)? *No one, but it was suggested that Doxie go there so she could be a double HO*
> What was the longest consecutive/continuous post made by a member? *7*
> Who was the top poster for the day? *Skippershe*
> Who was advised to set their alarm clock?* wtscl*
> Who should never say the word assume? *Nathan*
> How many times did the originator of this post, post other responses? *20 *
> 
> How did I do???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will teach me to go camping and miss an entire weekends worth of posts!


Only one wrong.







Yeah, I know, I need a life since I knew the answers without reviewing the old posts.








But I got another post in!


----------



## beachbum

skippershe said:


> "uh,,What!!"--the caveman
> david


Where have you been?
[/quote]
Been camping. But be careful, we wouldn't want to steal this thread.








david


----------



## skippershe

beachbum said:


> "uh,,What!!"--the caveman
> david


Where have you been?
[/quote]
Been camping. But be careful, we wouldn't want to steal this thread.








david








[/quote]
You went camping and missed all the fun?? What were you thinking???


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

beachbum said:


> "uh,,What!!"--the caveman
> david


Where have you been?
[/quote]
Been camping. But be careful, we wouldn't want to steal this thread.








david








[/quote]

Brain surgeon here







but had to quit when I got hurt.....
Now I am professional poster person!


----------



## skippershe

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Brain surgeon here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but had to quit when I got hurt.....
> Now I am professional poster person!


Oh, you're a poster person alright


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

skippershe said:


> Brain surgeon here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but had to quit when I got hurt.....
> Now I am professional poster person!


Oh, you're a poster person alright








[/quote]

as long as I am not on the posters at the post office!


----------



## skippershe

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Brain surgeon here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but had to quit when I got hurt.....
> Now I am professional poster person!


Oh, you're a poster person alright








[/quote]

as long as I am not on the posters at the post office!








[/quote]
nope! but i did see your photo in the dictionary next to dain bramaged


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

skippershe said:


> Brain surgeon here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but had to quit when I got hurt.....
> Now I am professional poster person!


Oh, you're a poster person alright








[/quote]

as long as I am not on the posters at the post office!








[/quote]
nope! but i did see your photo in the dictionary next to dain bramaged








[/quote]
are you sure it wasn't in the phone book yellow pages next to brain surgeon???


----------



## skippershe

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> are you sure it wasn't in the phone book yellow pages next to brain surgeon???


hmmm, maybe it was...I bet your phone was ringing off the hook with potential clients








The sunglasses must have helped...


----------



## N7OQ

skippershe said:


> Here is a new question.
> 
> What do you do for a living (besides post smiley faces).
> 
> I am an aircraft electronics technician working for the military as a civilian.


There's another whole thread dedication to this subject, but if you really want to know, I was and still am a USCG licensed yacht captain...now that I'm married and have a 5 year old, I'm a Starbucks Barista















[/quote]

Wow Dawn I'm impressed way to go


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

skippershe said:


> are you sure it wasn't in the phone book yellow pages next to brain surgeon???


hmmm, maybe it was...I bet your phone was ringing off the hook with potential clients








The sunglasses must have helped...
[/quote]
I do stress the importance of appropiate eyeware in my ads, my identical twin is eye dr. ya know


----------



## Paul and Amy

okay, this is too funny. but I got another post and I typed more then a smiley.


----------



## kjdj

This may be a record!
Of all the Post generating topics such as: Diesel/Gas, Hensley/Other, GM/Ford/Dodge/Toyota/Nissan, 1/2ton/3/4ton, Dog/Cat and Prodigy/Other.
*I would say this topic generated the most posts in the shortest amount of time.*

442 post in 3 1/2 days or about 60 hours


----------



## Paul and Amy

I just wanted to stop in and say Hello. I got a little bored waiting for my coke to freeze to have slush, so I thought I would just pop in and see if you are okay and to get another post.







Is this the truth...the fastest post making topic in history. how can we find out.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Do you know how long it took to read all 30 pages of this thread? Now, if you are interested in records, take the amount of time it takes to read a thread and divide it by the amount of beneficial knowledge gained from the reading. In this case you get a classic 'divide-by-zero' error if you try it on your computer.

And that's enough on that!


----------



## wtscl

BigBadBrain said:


> Do you know how long it took to read all 30 pages of this thread? Now, if you are interested in records, take the amount of time it takes to read a thread and divide it by the amount of beneficial knowledge gained from the reading. In this case you get a classic 'divide-by-zero' error if you try it on your computer.
> 
> And that's enough on that!


I read your message, then your signature about stupidity. This post didn't start out that way, but has gone DOWNHILL quickly. I agree about being ABSOLUTELY NO useful knowledge, but some have had a good time sitting around ALL day posting.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Rich? you sound a little bitter again?







this has been a fun and silly and goofy thread for those of us with time to be fun, silly and goofy over and over. It'll die eventually, in the meantime I have enough serious, sad, important, scary and worrisome issues to cope with and this thread has been a nice break. The forum will always be what it is: fun, useful, informative, funny,important, up lifting...etc. This post and the "Eric stole Staff and he's going to really pay for it when Judi gets back" threads have made me laugh. I need that.







I want that







I share that







and look forward to that







.


----------



## W4DRR

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> It'll die eventually


I recommend euthanasia.









Bob


----------



## wolfwood

W4DRR said:


> It'll die eventually


I recommend euthanasia.









Bob[/quote]

...for Eric?


----------



## W4DRR

wolfwood said:


> It'll die eventually


I recommend euthanasia.









Bob[/quote]

...for Eric?
[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> It'll die eventually


I recommend euthanasia.









Bob[/quote]

...for Eric?

[/quote]

isn't that a given? oh wait! Judi you can't let him off that easy..can you? Staff deserves that he suffer somehow!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Reading this thread has caused me to become somewhat metaphysical in my thinking. Why IS it that sometimes our animated avatars stop working? IS it a reflection of our state of mind?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BigBadBrain said:


> Reading this thread has caused me to become somewhat metaphysical in my thinking. Why IS it that sometimes our animated avatars stop working? IS it a reflection of our state of mind?


why did one my pics of Cricket on my signature disappear?







Ghosts?


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Reading this thread has caused me to become somewhat metaphysical in my thinking. Why IS it that sometimes our animated avatars stop working? IS it a reflection of our state of mind?


why did one my pics of Cricket on my signature disappear?







Ghosts?
[/quote]
She must have thought about growling at Seeker...who, in turn, thought about.... Well, you see the result. He's an amazing little guy, you know!


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> It'll die eventually


I recommend euthanasia.









Bob[/quote]

...for Eric?[/quote]

isn't that a given? oh wait! Judi you can't let him off that easy..can you? Staff deserves that he suffer somehow![/quote]

You're absolutely right. I do owe at least that much to







*and *Puff I. But then, sometimes, its better to just end the saga and move on with your life. Puff 1 is in rehab, rebuilding - if you will, so she can be of value to another family further away....but Staff is still living with the fear of Eric the Bumble reappearing in the night. I've assured her that we're home now - AND she has Acacea now at her side - but she just doesn't relax like she did before. You're right, Doxie!! Look what he's done! Bad Eric - you are a bad, bad man!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Reading this thread has caused me to become somewhat metaphysical in my thinking. Why IS it that sometimes our animated avatars stop working? IS it a reflection of our state of mind?


why did one my pics of Cricket on my signature disappear?







Ghosts?
[/quote]
She must have thought about growling at Seeker...who, in turn, thought about.... Well, you see the result. He's an amazing little guy, you know!
[/quote]
did HE take the pic of Cricket from my signature? hmmm...I didn't know he was A: so scared of it he had to destroy it to quit having nightmares or B: he wants to study it to practice how to be scary too?


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Reading this thread has caused me to become somewhat metaphysical in my thinking. Why IS it that sometimes our animated avatars stop working? IS it a reflection of our state of mind?


why did one my pics of Cricket on my signature disappear?







Ghosts?
[/quote]
She must have thought about growling at Seeker...who, in turn, thought about.... Well, you see the result. He's an amazing little guy, you know!
[/quote]
did HE take the pic of Cricket from my signature? hmmm...I didn't know he was A: so scared of it he had to destroy it to quit having nightmares or B: he wants to study it to practice how to be scary too?[/quote]

Neither, Dox. As BBB surmised, perhaps its all "a reflection of our/Seeker's state of mind".....Cricket's actually afraid of him!


----------



## NobleEagle

hello just stopping in to give my daily post of NOTHING VALUABLE AT ALL


----------



## NobleEagle

just a post count boost and....


----------



## NobleEagle

maybe a smiley....


----------



## NobleEagle

or two...


----------



## NobleEagle




----------



## NobleEagle




----------



## wtscl

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Rich? you sound a little bitter again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this has been a fun and silly and goofy thread for those of us with time to be fun, silly and goofy over and over. It'll die eventually, in the meantime I have enough serious, sad, important, scary and worrisome issues to cope with and this thread has been a nice break. The forum will always be what it is: fun, useful, informative, funny,important, up lifting...etc. This post and the "Eric stole Staff and he's going to really pay for it when Judi gets back" threads have made me laugh. I need that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I share that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look forward to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not bitter at all. Just AMAZED that this is still going. I'm usually a "to the point" guy unless I'm with close friends that break open my shell (pretty tough to get through).

Keep it going as long as you want. I'm happy that I provided some release for you guys. Things usually work that way. I say something, then people run with it.

Enjoy.


----------



## NobleEagle

ok....maybe 3


----------



## NobleEagle




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Reading this thread has caused me to become somewhat metaphysical in my thinking. Why IS it that sometimes our animated avatars stop working? IS it a reflection of our state of mind?


why did one my pics of Cricket on my signature disappear?







Ghosts?
[/quote]
She must have thought about growling at Seeker...who, in turn, thought about.... Well, you see the result. He's an amazing little guy, you know!
[/quote]
did HE take the pic of Cricket from my signature? hmmm...I didn't know he was A: so scared of it he had to destroy it to quit having nightmares or B: he wants to study it to practice how to be scary too?[/quote]

Neither, Dox. As BBB surmised, perhaps its all "a reflection of our/Seeker's state of mind".....Cricket's actually afraid of him!

[/quote]

no, she's envious of his pretty coat and wants to pet him..........


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Reading this thread has caused me to become somewhat metaphysical in my thinking. Why IS it that sometimes our animated avatars stop working? IS it a reflection of our state of mind?


why did one my pics of Cricket on my signature disappear?







Ghosts?
[/quote]
She must have thought about growling at Seeker...who, in turn, thought about.... Well, you see the result. He's an amazing little guy, you know![/quote]
did HE take the pic of Cricket from my signature? hmmm...I didn't know he was A: so scared of it he had to destroy it to quit having nightmares or B: he wants to study it to practice how to be scary too?[/quote]
Neither, Dox. As BBB surmised, perhaps its all "a reflection of our/Seeker's state of mind".....Cricket's actually afraid of him![/quote]
no, she's envious of his pretty coat and wants to pet him..........







[/quote]














HE'S NOT BLONDE!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> It'll die eventually


I recommend euthanasia.









Bob[/quote]

...for Eric?[/quote]

isn't that a given? oh wait! Judi you can't let him off that easy..can you? Staff deserves that he suffer somehow![/quote]

You're absolutely right. I do owe at least that much to







*and *Puff I. But then, sometimes, its better to just end the saga and move on with your life. Puff 1 is in rehab, rebuilding - if you will, so she can be of value to another family further away....but Staff is still living with the fear of Eric the Bumble reappearing in the night. I've assured her that we're home now - AND she has Acacea now at her side - but she just doesn't relax like she did before. You're right, Doxie!! Look what he's done! Bad Eric - you are a bad, bad man!

[/quote]
Cricket has enlisted her pack of friends to help Tadger and Seeker smell trouble (Eric) should he dare to approach Wolfwood and Puff II. ( which if you were to take a poll the probability of him doing so would be higher than him not doing so).


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Reading this thread has caused me to become somewhat metaphysical in my thinking. Why IS it that sometimes our animated avatars stop working? IS it a reflection of our state of mind?


why did one my pics of Cricket on my signature disappear?







Ghosts?
[/quote]
She must have thought about growling at Seeker...who, in turn, thought about.... Well, you see the result. He's an amazing little guy, you know![/quote]
did HE take the pic of Cricket from my signature? hmmm...I didn't know he was A: so scared of it he had to destroy it to quit having nightmares or B: he wants to study it to practice how to be scary too?[/quote]
Neither, Dox. As BBB surmised, perhaps its all "a reflection of our/Seeker's state of mind".....Cricket's actually afraid of him![/quote]
no, she's envious of his pretty coat and wants to pet him..........







[/quote]














HE'S NOT BLONDE!!!!

[/quote]

and she'll whisper in his ear how handsome he is........


----------



## Paul and Amy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Reading this thread has caused me to become somewhat metaphysical in my thinking. Why IS it that sometimes our animated avatars stop working? IS it a reflection of our state of mind?


why did one my pics of Cricket on my signature disappear?







Ghosts?
[/quote]

karma....anyone who has bad intentions or ill will towards someone or something pass the karma through the posting of a topic, they may be sincere, but they are not - hence passing the bad karma on to others.







See this topic is still about learning things, though it is not metaphysical in thought


----------



## Paul and Amy

checking in like NOBLE EAGLE with nothing much to say (unless you wish to talk about Michael Vick fighting with the 50 pit bulls being put to sleep)....but other than that, just here for a post.


----------



## Paul and Amy

oh yes, i needed some posts but with a smile


----------



## Paul and Amy

NOTHING VALUABLE has changed in 30 seconds.....unless someone has anything good to say about Michael Vick







, then that should start this thing rolling. Dog Lovers here







.


----------



## Paul and Amy

NOTHING VALUABLE in 30 seconds, so I will check back later. flood control is mad at me.

Thought for the day: Why do other people think they are superior to other people when all the other people want to do is have silly fun - a place to kill time and really aren't hurting anyone. Do they feel better tearing others down instead of walking away and shaking their head in disgust of the situation. Sometimes superior people need to just look stupid instead of opening their mouth and removing all the doubt of that superiority.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> Reading this thread has caused me to become somewhat metaphysical in my thinking. Why IS it that sometimes our animated avatars stop working? IS it a reflection of our state of mind?


why did one my pics of Cricket on my signature disappear?







Ghosts?
[/quote]

karma....anyone who has bad intentions or ill will towards someone or something pass the karma through the posting of a topic, they may be sincere, but they are not - hence passing the bad karma on to others.







See this topic is still about learning things, though it is not metaphysical in thought
[/quote]
so will the bad intentional thoughts of pain and torture towards Eric for his dastardly deeds upon Staff and Wolfwood be passed thru postings?


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Reading this thread has caused me to become somewhat metaphysical in my thinking. Why IS it that sometimes our animated avatars stop working? IS it a reflection of our state of mind?


why did one my pics of Cricket on my signature disappear?







Ghosts?
[/quote]

karma....anyone who has bad intentions or ill will towards someone or something pass the karma through the posting of a topic, they may be sincere, but they are not - hence passing the bad karma on to others.







See this topic is still about learning things, though it is not metaphysical in thought
[/quote]
so will the bad intentional thoughts of pain and torture towards Eric for his dastardly deeds upon Staff and Wolfwood be passed thru postings?








[/quote]
Nah....they're deserved..........


----------



## Paul and Amy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Reading this thread has caused me to become somewhat metaphysical in my thinking. Why IS it that sometimes our animated avatars stop working? IS it a reflection of our state of mind?


why did one my pics of Cricket on my signature disappear?







Ghosts?
[/quote]

karma....anyone who has bad intentions or ill will towards someone or something pass the karma through the posting of a topic, they may be sincere, but they are not - hence passing the bad karma on to others.







See this topic is still about learning things, though it is not metaphysical in thought
[/quote]
so will the bad intentional thoughts of pain and torture towards Eric for his dastardly deeds upon Staff and Wolfwood be passed thru postings?








[/quote]

Yes! Let us all think real hard!


----------



## Paul and Amy

nope, I am still here, didn't work


----------



## wtscl

LabbyCampers said:


> NOTHING VALUABLE in 30 seconds, so I will check back later. flood control is mad at me.
> 
> Thought for the day: Why do other people think they are superior to other people when all the other people want to do is have silly fun - a place to kill time and really aren't hurting anyone. Do they feel better tearing others down instead of walking away and shaking their head in disgust of the situation. Sometimes superior people need to just look stupid instead of opening their mouth and removing all the doubt of that superiority.


I'm questioning your "Thought for the day"

Is that directed at any ONE person?


----------



## Paul and Amy

wtscl said:


> NOTHING VALUABLE in 30 seconds, so I will check back later. flood control is mad at me.
> 
> Thought for the day: Why do other people think they are superior to other people when all the other people want to do is have silly fun - a place to kill time and really aren't hurting anyone. Do they feel better tearing others down instead of walking away and shaking their head in disgust of the situation. Sometimes superior people need to just look stupid instead of opening their mouth and removing all the doubt of that superiority.


I'm questioning your "Thought for the day"

Is that directed at any ONE person?
[/quote]

oh no, not at all.


----------



## wtscl

Can't believe this finally died!


----------



## wolfwood

wtscl said:


> Can't believe this finally died!


YOU are a sick man!


----------



## rebeccaswift

wtscl said:


> Can't believe this finally died!


well, it WAS dead...but i think you just brought it back to life again


----------



## having_fun

good things go on and on.....

that doesn't explain this though.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

make up your mind! you want it die or go on and on and on?? cuz, well, we CAN continue to post







and you know we will!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Perhaps a poll is indicated: Should we have a moderator lock the "Posting" thread?

First though, we should discuss whether the poll should be opened seperately or conducted in this thread.


----------



## having_fun

Lets think about it.


----------



## wolfwood




----------



## Paul and Amy

oh peoples what is the story! make up your mind...post or not post. Oh hey, I got another one.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> oh peoples what is the story! make up your mind...post or not post. Oh hey, I got another one.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BigBadBrain said:


> Perhaps a poll is indicated: Should we have a moderator lock the "Posting" thread?
> 
> First though, we should discuss whether the poll should be opened seperately or conducted in this thread.


and then post to the threads?







Post on a post on a post on a post. Oh Doug, make us stop!


----------



## tomlholmes

MAKE IT STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NobleEagle

I may as well get a few more in


----------



## NobleEagle

LOL


----------



## NobleEagle




----------



## Paul and Amy

Gunsmokesetters said:


> MAKE IT STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!


Now that is funny, that is what Paul was doing when I keep posting on this topic....hehehe


----------



## Paul and Amy

Oh I know why I post to this now, its better then reading the obituaries and finding my name, this way I know I am still alive and able to post.


----------



## Paul and Amy

Well, while I am here, I will be like Noble Eagle and get a few more for the heck of it.....


----------



## Paul and Amy




----------



## Paul and Amy

I mean it is not like we get a million dollars for every thousand posts, but the recognition of ? (a job well done, be able to talk about everything or anything, boredom, sharing info, nosey, what?)


----------



## OB--One

Hey I saw an opportunity to get post # 18 in and a


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Just droped in to say


----------



## skippershe

Wow! I feel like I haven't contributed anything to this post in awhile...

Sooo.....Here's another NON Contribution!!


----------



## skippershe

Hey! this is fun!!


----------



## skippershe

wheee!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

don't wanna be left out and Doug hasn't made us stop yet!


----------



## Paul and Amy

Glad to see everyone is doing okay? See we are staying in touch? Posting means Hello to our friends.


----------



## tomlholmes

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> don't wanna be left out and Doug hasn't made us stop yet!


*DOUG*










*US*










POOR DOUG.

HEIDI


----------



## Highlander96




----------



## Paul and Amy

Gunsmokesetters said:


> don't wanna be left out and Doug hasn't made us stop yet!


*DOUG*










*US*










POOR DOUG.

HEIDI
[/quote]

now that is funny right here......


----------



## having_fun

Did bombs ever look that way?


----------



## Paul and Amy

Highlander96 said:


>


Before we make this an official bomb, I have anewbie ?. How do you guys get these great things to post, I don't have anything like that. how do you post them and where do you get them. Maybe this topic will be beneficial afterall (okay to me). PM if you don't want to post, but I am asking cause I want to do it.


----------



## tomlholmes

OH, I just could'nt leave it alone. Kinda like picking at something... something you just can't leave alone! pick pick pick pick
I think I am hooked!









HEIDI


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Gunsmokesetters said:


> OH, I just could'nt leave it alone. Kinda like picking at something... something you just can't leave alone! pick pick pick pick
> I think I am hooked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEIDI


help me! I am now in Montana in can't stop posting here either! the post monster followed me


----------



## tomlholmes

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> OH, I just could'nt leave it alone. Kinda like picking at something... something you just can't leave alone! pick pick pick pick
> I think I am hooked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEIDI


help me! I am now in Montana in can't stop posting here either! the post monster followed me
[/quote]








POSTING MONSTER IS FOLLOWING DOXIE-DOGLOVER-TOO - NO DISTANCE TO FAR!!!! YOU CANNOT RUN, YOU CANNOT HIDE FROM THE POSTING MONSTER!


----------



## Paul and Amy

I am back and needed to catch up on my postings....so what better place.


----------



## Paul and Amy

Hope you all had a safe and happy holiday weekend?


----------



## Paul and Amy

Well I just needed a post to or two and to drop in and being silly and say HI!


----------



## kmcfetters

HI!


----------



## Paul and Amy

I just couldn't help but to relive a beautiful topic, posting. Besides, I thought we needed a break from all the serious stuff I see be written. And I needed another post? Okay, I know I am alive, I posted.


----------



## having_fun

Have I missed anything?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

the post monster followed me to Oregon!


----------



## skippershe

Whadya know?? He followed me into the living room


----------



## MaeJae

He followed me ...um ... well, nevermind!









MaeJae


----------



## wtscl

I was happy this thing finally died, but miracles never cease. It has been reborn.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

MaeJae said:


> He followed me ...um ... well, nevermind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaeJae


I got up this morning in the Outback here in Oregon and whaddya know? he was in the kitchen waiting for me!


----------



## Paul and Amy

I just couldn't help it, please forgive me, will it ever die a slow death without some resurrecting it; only doug can tell.







Oh yes, I got another post.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> I just couldn't help it, please forgive me, will it ever die a slow death without some resurrecting it; only doug can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I got another post.


Amy, you just may be the OFPC! (Outback Forum Poster Child) A title well earned!


----------



## Paul and Amy

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I just couldn't help it, please forgive me, will it ever die a slow death without some resurrecting it; only doug can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I got another post.


Amy, you just may be the OFPC! (Outback Forum Poster Child) A title well earned!
[/quote]

wheres my award?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> I just couldn't help it, please forgive me, will it ever die a slow death without some resurrecting it; only doug can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I got another post.


Amy, you just may be the OFPC! (Outback Forum Poster Child) A title well earned!
[/quote]

wheres my award?








[/quote]


----------



## Paul and Amy

First I would like to say to the Academy,










The second thing I would like to say, if it was not for this 'posting thread' and the friends that supported me during my illness I would have never learned how to do these really neat things....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LabbyCampers said:


> First I would like to say to the Academy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second thing I would like to say, if it was not for this 'posting thread' and the friends that supported me during my illness I would have never learned how to do these really neat things....


sniffle, we are so proud you


----------



## Paul and Amy




----------

